# MARINATES AUTO SALES



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Come on guys ! 23 views and NO BIDS ! Stop Hating and place a bid ! The hardest part of this build is done ! All you need is a monte or regal kit to complete ! The unfinished bodies are going for 70 on ebay ! I dont know what the reserve is on this but its atleast worth a bid !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

NICE WHATS THE STARTING BID??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 22 2007, 03:44 PM~7956800
> *NICE WHATS THE STARTING BID??
> *


you start it out ! As easy as that!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

30 ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 22 2007, 03:46 PM~7956814
> *30  ?
> *


Thats a nice start Thanks for helping the homie out ! 






$30.00 opening bid !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2007, 01:47 PM~7956821
> *Thats  a    nice  start    Thanks  for  helping  the  homie  out  !
> 
> $30.00  opening  bid  !
> *


SURE THING


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

$35


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES...I'LL HAVE OTHER STUFF UP FOR SALE TOMARROW


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 22 2007, 07:36 PM~7959030
> *A 1951 CHEVY BOMB I WAS GONNA BUILD THIS ONE, BUT I KINDA LOST INTEREST!...KANDY APPLE RED OVER SILVER BASE. BIDDING ENDS 06-01-07 ALSO..UNLESS SOMEONE COMES THROUGH WITH A GOOD PRICE TAG....LOL! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



$15 :biggrin:

this is an offer, ill pay shipping LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK GUYS ! THIS IS JUST HELP YOU AND MARINATE !




WHEN PLACING A BID WHILE 2 AUCTION ARE GOING PLEASE STATE WHICH KIT YOUR BIDDING ON ! 


<span style='color:blue'> AGAIN PLEASE STATE WHICH KIT YOUR BIDDING ON !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i stated LOL, put a quote and put a price LOL uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

20.00 on chevy bomb


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck homie....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 23 2007, 08:23 AM~7961705
> *best of luck homie....
> *


THANKS HOMIE.............TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

8:16AM :uh: :uh: :uh: 

356 VIEWS....17 REPLIES

3:30PM

461 VIEWS....19 REPLIES


:uh:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

25.55 on the chevy bomb!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 23 2007, 08:14 PM~7965948
> *25.55 on the chevy bomb!!!
> *



Thats a stupid ass bid ! For real ! VINNY ! You know where your headed with a bid like that ! :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gots about $3 to my fuckin name, im glad my job starts next week so i can buy some of this sheeeit soon. 

You got lay-away bychance? :biggrin: j/k


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

28.00 on the chevy bomb


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 
check out these rides for sale. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340326

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh: ......TTMFT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2007, 12:56 PM~7970217
> *ANOTHER ONE A 70 MONTE CARLO..STARTED THIS ONE ABOUT 4 YEAR AGO OPENED THE TRUNK NOT HINGED, SUNROOF...BLACK PAINT, CHAMILLION TOP, KANDY PURPLE ALSO........MISSING CYLINDERS........$40.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


TTT! 


i WISH YOU FINISH THIS ! :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NAH....SOMEONE ELSE CAN FINISH IT.......IF IT DON'T SELL THEN I WILL.....


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

29 on the bomb and im not messing around david. i really like the color


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

30 ON THE BOMB


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Ram2003 (Apr 3, 2006)

$40 on the cutty


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR MEMORIAL WEEKEND!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 22 2007, 03:32 PM~7956736
> *FIRST UP FOR AUCTION IS A I WISH I HAD THE MONEY TO PICK THIS UP FROM YOU ! *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS DAVID...IF IT DON'T SELL....WE'LL HAVE TO DO A TRADE


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i wish i had the cash....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever+May 27 2007, 04:05 PM~7988364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll bump it to 45 for the cutty.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

do i still have the highest bid on the bomb?


29.99$


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 28 2007, 09:15 AM~7991970
> *do i still have the highest bid on the bomb?
> 29.99$
> *



i think someone said $40 on the bomb... :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 24 2007, 11:57 PM~7975276
> *30 ON THE BOMB
> *



oh sorry s-10s forever

30 is the highest, by one cent LOL


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

oh haha alrighty thanks wagonguy


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 28 2007, 09:20 AM~7991999
> *oh haha alrighty thanks wagonguy
> *



uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh: TTMFT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style='color:blue'>LAST BUT, NOT LEAST THE HOMIE BUGGS GETTING READY TO PINSTRIPE IT! LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Thats the color I want my 67! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 28 2007, 07:13 PM~7994998
> *:0  :0  :0  Thats the color I want my 67!  :cheesy:
> *


BUY IT AND YOU WON'T HAVE TO PAINT YOUR'S THAT COLOR


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 28 2007, 06:14 PM~7995003
> *BUY IT AND YOU WON'T HAVE TO PAINT YOUR'S THAT COLOR
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Allready got a bid in on that cutty.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 28 2007, 07:16 PM~7995016
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Allready got a bid in on that cutty.
> *



WE COULD ALWAYS WORK SOMETHING OUT!.......THE 67 MIGHT END UP GETTING A PATTERNED TOP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2007, 11:56 AM~7970217
> *ANOTHER ONE A 70 MONTE CARLO..STARTED THIS ONE ABOUT 4 YEAR AGO OPENED THE TRUNK NOT HINGED, SUNROOF...BLACK PAINT, CHAMILLION TOP, KANDY PURPLE ALSO........MISSING CYLINDERS........$40.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...




$40.00 .............FREE SHIPPING :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 22 2007, 01:32 PM~7956736
> *FIRST UP FOR AUCTION IS A <span style=\'color:red\'> SOLD! mofos. :biggrin: Sorry but the bidding on these items have ended due to a cash buyer! :cheesy:*


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 cant wait to see them built up :biggrin: 

hey marinate is that paint on the 67 rattle can ?? or hok airbrushed ?
looks dope- i love that color :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 28 2007, 09:23 PM~7996618
> *:0 cant wait to see them built up  :biggrin:
> 
> *



me either. I like having other peoples paint jobs in the cabinet. Every ones got there own different style.  Now if you'll come off one of yours. :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CUTTY & 67 IMPALA SOLD TO A BUY IT NOW BIDDER! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 25 2007, 08:28 AM~7976344
> *THANKS HOMIES....HERES SOME MONEY SHOTS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



TTT..HIGHEST BID IS $30.00 BUCKS


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn...i need cash!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THE BID ON THE BOMB END'S TOMARROW AT ..........12:00PM............


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR TONIGHT!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

whats next


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 31 2007, 10:22 PM~8019846
> *whats next
> *



DON'T KNOW YET...WE'LL SEE THIS TUESDAY........I'LL BE IN SAN DIEGO THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

I TAKE IT THE BIDDING IS OVER ?? SO I WON THE BOMB ? :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 1 2007, 02:21 PM~8023979
> *I TAKE IT THE BIDDING IS OVER ?? SO I WON THE BOMB ? :cheesy:
> *



TONIGHT AT 12:00PM..MIDNIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 29 2007, 07:25 PM~8003342
> *CUTTY & 67 IMPALA SOLD TO A BUY IT NOW BIDDER! :biggrin:
> *



paypal sent home slice.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 1 2007, 01:34 PM~8024069
> *TONIGHT AT 12:00PM..MIDNIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 1 2007, 10:02 PM~8026704
> *paypal sent home slice.
> *


travis..... marinate just called me and told me to telll you he got your paypal bro.
thank's.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2007, 01:08 AM~8027387
> *travis..... marinate just called me and told me to telll you he got your paypal bro.
> thank's.
> *



he is VERY welcome.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 2 2007, 02:32 PM~8028965
> *
> *



  BACK TO THE TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2007, 11:56 AM~7970217
> *ANOTHER ONE A 70 MONTE CARLO..STARTED THIS ONE ABOUT 4 YEAR AGO OPENED THE TRUNK NOT HINGED, SUNROOF...BLACK PAINT, CHAMILLION TOP, KANDY PURPLE ALSO........MISSING CYLINDERS........$40.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...



$25.00 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 22 2007, 08:29 PM~7958979
> *WILL PAINT ANY COLOR FOR $60.00 ......PATTERNS WILL BE MORE THIS IS JUST A SOLID COLOR OR STRAIGHT KANDY*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I WILL TAKE OUTDOOR SHOTS TOMARROW!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 6 2007, 09:08 PM~8056996
> *I WILL TAKE OUTDOOR SHOTS TOMARROW!
> 
> 
> ...



 WISH I HAD THE MONEY FOR IT NICE PAINT JOB THOUGH TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:yes: that paint is KLEAN - but yeah im a broke ass also :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh: :biggrin: TTT...EVERYTHING MUST GO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 7 2007, 08:48 PM~8063109
> *<span style='color:green'> YET*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 badass! 


TTT. :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

wha models u got left


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jun 9 2007, 10:49 PM~8074385
> *is tha cutty painted?
> *




CUTTY SOLD HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jun 9 2007, 10:49 PM~8074385
> *wha models u got left
> *



72 IMPALA

70 MONTE CARLO 

56 CHEVY BEL-AIR


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

how much,70 monte i forgot


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jun 5 2007, 10:57 AM~8045662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2007, 09:11 PM~8063253
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

UP CLOSE PICS OF THE MONTE


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

DAMN! Now i really want it! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 11 2007, 01:54 PM~8083116
> *DAMN! Now i really want it! :biggrin:
> *



I TOLD I'LL HOLD IT FOR YOU


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MONTE ON HOLD!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 11 2007, 12:59 PM~8083160
> *MONTE ON HOLD!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 11 2007, 02:01 PM~8083170
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

[/quote]

thanks marinate recived it today very fast shipping so what else you got ??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

>


thanks marinate recived it today very fast shipping so what else you got ??
[/quote]




72 IMPALA....WILL PAINT TO YOUR PEFERENCE....$60.00..PATTERN'S MORE $$$$

56 BEL-AIR GETTING STRIPPED AS WE SPEAK :biggrin:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

I will take the 72 pm me homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Homie still has shit for sale !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2007, 12:18 PM~8097040
> *Homie still has shit for  sale  !
> *


SWAPMEET


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 6 2007, 03:38 PM~8054477
> *WILL PAINT ANY COLOR FOR $60.00 ......PATTERNS WILL BE MORE THIS IS JUST A SOLID COLOR OR STRAIGHT KANDY
> *



 FOR THE RESIN CAST 72


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1965 PONTIAC 2+2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 14 2007, 08:44 PM~8107606
> *1965 PONTIAC 2+2
> 
> 
> *



did you paint all them white????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i thought the same thing nice white?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

its called rattle can master white with no drips :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 14 2007, 11:44 PM~8108892
> *its called rattle can master white with no drips :0
> *


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALL RIGHT HOMIES....SORRY I DIDN'T PUT "I WILL PAINT THEM A SOLID CANDY TO YOUR PERFECTION.....PATTERNS EXTRA........FLAKE EXTRA........"


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: I was just bumping your topic. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 15 2007, 10:36 AM~8110512
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    I was just bumping your topic.   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:  



***********EVERYTHING MUST FIRE SALE...ALL MODELS PAINT 25.00 PLUS SHIPPING.....SALE ON FOR 06-15-07 TO 06-18-07!*******************


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 14 2007, 09:44 PM~8107606
> *1965 PONTIAC 2+2
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style='color:blue'>1965 PONTIAC 2+2


















[/quote]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2007, 09:11 PM~8063253
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck homie..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Bump For The Homie 


that 56 is badass


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 15 2007, 03:42 PM~8112333
> *Bump For The Homie
> that 56 is badass
> *



THANKS HOMIE......JUST TRYING TO SELL KITS BRO.......NEED EXTRA MONEY FOR MY DAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY!  JUST KEEPING IT REAL


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

any G-bodies? :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 15 2007, 04:23 PM~8112584
> *any G-bodies?  :0
> *



WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR....REGAL...CUTTY...ETC


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

59 ELCO SOLD.......THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 17 2007, 02:10 PM~8121893
> *59 ELCO SOLD.......THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 17 2007, 03:35 PM~8121974
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1965 PONTIAC 2+2


















[/quote]
[/quote]






NEED THESE CARS GONE HOMIES.... :biggrin: NEED FUNDS FOR MY LITTLE GIRLS PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 11 2007, 01:51 PM~8083104
> *UP CLOSE PICS OF THE MONTE
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE MARINATE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 19 2007, 11:38 AM~8134862
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE MARINATE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HEY MARINATE HOWS THE CAR COMING ALONG?? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 20 2007, 10:13 PM~8144793
> *HEY MARINATE HOWS THE CAR COMING ALONG?? :biggrin:
> *



hE SAID IT WAS BASED ALREADY ! i HEARD ITS LOOKIN PREETY GOOD !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 20 2007, 08:16 PM~8144806
> *hE  SAID  IT  WAS  BASED    ALREADY !    i  HEARD  ITS  LOOKIN  PREETY  GOOD !
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 20 2007, 09:13 PM~8144793
> *HEY MARINATE HOWS THE CAR COMING ALONG?? :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

NNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 21 2007, 09:21 AM~8147070
> *NNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



THANKS....HOPE THE CUSTOMER LIKES IT


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 21 2007, 08:11 AM~8147031
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THATS FUCKEN BADD ASS IT WAS EXACTLY THE COLOR I PICTURED
CAN'T WAIT TO HAVE IT HOME :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GLAD YOU LIKE IT HOMIE...I'LL TAKE BETTER PICS LATER TODAY


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good homie.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS ALOT HOMIES..MY DAUGHTER IS GONNA BE EXCITED ON HER BIRTHDAY!  ......THANKS FOR SHOPPING AT MARINATES


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 21 2007, 01:34 PM~8148891
> *THANKS ALOT HOMIES..MY DAUGHTER IS GONNA BE EXCITED ON HER BIRTHDAY!  ......THANKS FOR SHOPPING AT MARINATES
> *


 NO PROBLEM AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DAUGHTER


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jun 21 2007, 01:34 PM~8148891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES!......SHE'S RIGHT HERE NEXT TO ME SHE SAID THANKS!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 21 2007, 08:18 PM~8151497
> *THANKS HOMIES!......SHE'S RIGHT HERE NEXT TO ME SHE SAID THANKS!
> *



Hope she gets/got everything she wanted for her b-day.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NOW THATS A CLEAN ASS PAINT JOB...IT POPS REAL GOOD!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANX MARKY MARK!....COLOR SANDED & RECLEAR LAST NIGHT..TOOK THESE PICS THIS MORNING!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks Bad ass bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 23 2007, 11:38 AM~8162245
> *Looks Bad ass bro
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: THANX HOMIES....TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

MAN THAT LOOKS JUST THE WAY I PICTURED IT :biggrin: THANKS MARINATE U ARE THE MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u got any other kits to spray for sale?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> <span style='color:blue'>1965 PONTIAC 2+2


[/quote]
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



> u got any other kits to spray for sale?


there u go


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: THANKS HOMIE!...EVERYTHING'S FOR SALE........IT ALL HAS A PRICE TAG! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 25 2007, 12:13 PM~8172129
> *:biggrin: THANKS HOMIE!...EVERYTHING'S FOR SALE........IT ALL HAS A PRICE TAG! :biggrin:
> *


Everything??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 25 2007, 09:26 PM~8175786
> *Everything???   :0  :0  :0
> *




$$$ TALKS$$$$


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

U STILL HAVE THAT 72 IMPALA


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Jun 26 2007, 02:14 PM~8180351
> *U STILL HAVE THAT 72 IMPALA
> *



YES I DO..YOU INTERESTED?


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

HOW MUCH


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

you still got that 65 ponti bonn?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 26 2007, 06:59 PM~8182485
> *you still got that 65 ponti bonn?
> *



YES I DO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 22 2007, 08:29 PM~7958979
> *HERES ANOTHER CAR FOR SALE 72 IMPALA RESIN CAR......$45.00 SHIPPED
> I ALREADY CLEANED MOST OF THE CAR'S FLASH OFF I ALSO KLEANED IT WITH WHITEWALL CLEANER.
> 
> ...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whatcha want for the 56 nomad unpainted?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 27 2007, 01:40 PM~8187874
> *whatcha want for the 56 nomad unpainted?
> *


$10.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

how much would shipping be??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 27 2007, 01:44 PM~8187904
> *how much would shipping be??
> *



USPS.COM MY AREA CODE IS 85037 LOOK IT UP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I HATE TO LET THIS ONE GO, BUT I GOT TO DO IT......1974 CAPRICE, KANDY PURPLE, PATTERNS, GOLD & CHROME WHEELS, $150.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the nomad comes with all the decals and chrome right. just makin sure


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 27 2007, 02:13 PM~8188086
> *the nomad comes with all the decals and chrome right. just makin sure
> *



COMPLETE KIT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 12:50 PM~8187946
> *I HATE TO LET THIS ONE GO, BUT I GOT TO DO IT......1974 CAPRICE, KANDY PURPLE, PATTERNS, GOLD & CHROME WHEELS, DAM ***** YOU AIN'T THAT BROKE. YOU SELLING THIS ONE TOO!!! :0 *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: NEED ENDS BRO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I WILL TAKE OUTDOOR SHOTS TOMARROW!









[/quote]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 I love the color Bro!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANOTHER 56 PAINTED, FOILED, CLEARED, SOME WHAT STARTED, JUST NEED WHEELS TO FINISH. $37.00 SHIPPED


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

COME ON HOMIES NEED TO SELL BY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how much 4 the 61 behind the bel air


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 28 2007, 10:40 AM~8194227
> *how much 4 the 61 behind the bel air
> *



ALREADY BUILT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 28 2007, 09:40 AM~8194234
> *ALREADY BUILT
> *


sell it. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2007, 03:25 PM~8195996
> *sell it. :biggrin:
> *



THATS TO NEW TO SELL, PLUS HE WON'T PAY WHAT I WANT FOR IT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I would if i could homie.i still owe twinn some cash. :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 30 2007, 04:21 AM~8207227
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

70 CHALLENGER!....$15.00 PLUS SHIPPING!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 1 2007, 09:45 PM~8214880
> *71 BARRICUDA!....$15.00 PLUS SHIPPING!
> 
> 
> ...


sorry but its as it says on the box,a 70 dodge challenger R/T.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK TO MANY MODELOS :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lol i hear ya man


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WILLING TO TAKE TRADES...MUST BE EQUAL VALUE


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE MARINATE :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

got the car today from the inlaws.

thanks agian for holding it.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2007, 09:42 AM~8218089
> * WILLING TO TAKE TRADES...MUST BE EQUAL VALUE
> *



ill trade ya a 67 dodge coronet and a set of rims for it :biggrin:

i like that it has 2 bodies, i can use that extra bodyf or one of my crazy customs im planning on building one day LOL (short of breath after that one LOL)

PM me if ya want...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 3 2007, 06:47 PM~8229305
> *got the car today from the inlaws.
> 
> thanks agian for holding it.
> *



anytime bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

what up foolio! :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2007, 07:38 AM~8238453
> *what up foolio! :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 01:50 PM~8187946
> *I HATE TO LET THIS ONE GO, BUT I GOT TO DO IT......1974 CAPRICE, KANDY PURPLE, PATTERNS, GOLD & CHROME WHEELS, $150.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 5 2007, 11:06 AM~8239818
> *
> *


 :ugh: :loco: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jul 5 2007, 07:37 AM~8238448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 12 2007, 03:07 PM~8294772
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


^^^^^^^^ WHAT HE SAID ^^^^^^^^
:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 17 2007, 07:59 PM~8331492
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> I HATE TO LET THIS ONE GO, BUT I GOT TO DO IT......1974 CAPRICE, KANDY PURPLE, PATTERNS, GOLD & CHROME WHEELS, I WILL TAKE OUTDOOR SHOTS TOMARROW!


[/quote]




> ANOTHER 56 PAINTED, FOILED, CLEARED, SOME WHAT STARTED, JUST NEED WHEELS TO FINISH. $37.00 SHIPPED








 :biggrin:  MORE STUFF COMIG SOON!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 03:34 PM~8190275
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how bout that 75?????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 03:37 PM~8477260
> *how bout that 75?????
> *


GONNA BUILD IT SORRY :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GREEN 56 SOLD!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

what else ya got up for grabs?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYTHING MARKY MARK........EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE TAG


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR A GOOD SELLER


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any 71-73 impalas


----------



## D-CHAWPS (Aug 17, 2007)

THIIIISSSSSSSSS FOOOOOOOOOOOOO U GOT MANY MODELS N U ONLY POST A FEW JIT ME UP FOOOO I STILL CANT FIGURE OUT HOW 2 POST MY MODELS U GONNE HAVE HELP A MEXICAN OUT :uh:


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

whats up with the 2 door cadillac you sold it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Aug 24 2007, 08:25 PM~8635883
> *whats up with the 2 door cadillac you sold it
> *



NOPE STILL GOT IT..PM ME


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 01:50 PM~8187946
> *I HATE TO LET THIS ONE GO, BUT I GOT TO DO IT......1974 CAPRICE, KANDY PURPLE, PATTERNS, GOLD & CHROME WHEELS, $150.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pm me bro.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CAN MAKE THE UNDERTAKER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Anyway you can get ahold of a 77 Lincoln Mark V? :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 23 2007, 03:54 PM~8853359
> *Anyway you can get ahold of a 77 Lincoln Mark V? :0
> *



THERE HARD TO COME ACROSS, BUT I CAN GET THEM


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 23 2007, 03:03 PM~8853423
> *THERE HARD TO COME ACROSS, BUT I CAN GET THEM
> *


How much?
hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whats available homie?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 23 2007, 03:03 PM~8853423
> *THERE HARD TO COME ACROSS, BUT I CAN GET THEM
> *



Cuanto to make a replica of this one? :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i need some marinate red homie
can u hook me up


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 23 2007, 03:52 PM~8853348
> *:0
> *


SO CAN YOU MAKE THE UNDERTAKER AND HOW MUCH


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 23 2007, 03:22 PM~8853533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much? pm me.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEED THESE CARS GONE ASAP


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man you put these up at a bad time, if I didn't have the computer problem I'd be getting that LS for sure. Good luck though.

TTT help the Homie out.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 10 2007, 07:45 PM~8972320
> *Man you put these up at a bad time, if I didn't have the computer problem I'd be getting that LS for sure.  Good luck though.
> 
> TTT help the Homie out.
> *



I KNOW YOU CAN GET 40.00 "MINI"


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 23 2007, 06:20 PM~8853519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a linc in tha back


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

not for sale it was a gift!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 23 2007, 03:46 PM~8853729
> *Cuanto to make a replica of this one? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me more :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

what kind of kit is that beemer?

and how much?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN I DON'T GET PAID TILL NEXT TUES OR I'D GET THE LS OFF OF YOU.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 10 2007, 05:35 PM~8970876
> *$40.00 plus shipping Kandy Apple Red over silver flaked base!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that for the monte or the paint?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the painted body.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 03:02 AM~8975455
> *the painted body.....
> *


 :cheesy: does it include the rest of the parts?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 10 2007, 05:37 PM~8971818
> *NEED THESE CARS GONE ASAP
> *



you always take all my moneys.  :biggrin: 


bump for the homie.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is that a resin or plastic 72?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 03:46 PM~8978967
> *is that a resin or plastic 72?
> *



RESIN


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SOUNDS GOOD BRO.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALL KITS ARE COMPLETE, JUST NEED MONEY, PRICES ARE LOW IF YOU ASK ANY REAL BUILDER, I'M NOT TRYING TO RAPE ANYONE I JUST NEED MONEY, COME ON HOMIES HELP ME OUT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I need money


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 06:04 PM~8980694
> *I need money
> 
> 
> ...



POPCORN




















PLAYA!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm me marinate!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that ls elco looks like big johns elco

tight paint work homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR TONIGHT I'LL BE BACK ON TOMARROW!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:angry:  :biggrin: :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what up!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY BY ANY CHANCE DO YOU HAVE A 66' IMPALA SS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYTHING MUST GO JUST BOUGHT ME A MALIBU.......PM ME YOUR OFFERS


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

where did you get those painters from page 3?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 22 2007, 12:36 PM~9057393
> *EVERYTHING MUST GO JUST BOUGHT ME A MALIBU.......PM ME YOUR OFFERS
> *


Pics of the bu??? What year?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

whats available...and pics?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 23 2007, 10:55 AM~9065364
> *:0  :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sup homie?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 06:59 AM~9071551
> *sup homie?
> *


CHILLIN WHAT YOU GONNA BUY


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 24 2007, 06:01 AM~9071556
> *CHILLIN WHAT YOU GONNA BUY
> *


  :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 07:07 AM~9071579
> *  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 24 2007, 06:15 AM~9071605
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *



that time of year to be broke.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lets see the Malibu !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 24 2007, 07:35 AM~9071665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not till this weekend


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 12 2007, 08:38 PM~8989642
> *:biggrin:
> *


SO CAN YOU HOOK ME UP WITH THE 66 SS OR NOT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

you gonna pattern the bu eddie :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 24 2007, 06:10 PM~9076419
> *
> *


sup homie,are you ignoring me :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$8.00

















[/quote]


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey its my birthday halloween, wanna just give me that bmw for it :cheesy:





































J/K LOL, unless you want too :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BUY IT HOMIE =)


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 27 2007, 02:40 PM~9096376
> *BUY IT HOMIE =)
> *



will you hold it?

but first... is it a curbside? 

and if you hold it, ill have the money after my birthday...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YUP IT'S A CURBSIDE & I'LL HOLD IT ONLY IF YOUR GONNA GET IT FOR SURE HOMIE


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

If john don't take it, i will!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 27 2007, 02:48 PM~9096415
> *YUP IT'S A CURBSIDE & I'LL HOLD IT ONLY IF YOUR GONNA GET IT FOR SURE HOMIE
> *



ya, ill buy it for sure, ill just be a lil bit after my birthday, which will be november1-3

maybe even earlier IF the postman is nice to my family LOL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 27 2007, 03:56 PM~9096451
> *ya, ill buy it for sure, ill just be a lil bit after my birthday, which will be november1-3
> 
> maybe even earlier IF the postman is nice to my family LOL
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

72 SOLD


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

QUIT BEING STINGY AND BUST OUT THE GOOD SHIT :angry: :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 27 2007, 07:43 PM~9097378
> *QUIT BEING STINGY AND BUST OUT THE GOOD SHIT :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: CALL ME I GOT U


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 27 2007, 03:27 PM~9096323
> *$8.00
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 11:50 AM~8187946
> *I HATE TO LET THIS ONE GO, BUT I GOT TO DO IT......1974 CAPRICE, KANDY PURPLE, PATTERNS, GOLD & CHROME WHEELS, $150.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


50.00 shipped???????????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SORRY BRO JUST THE BODY IS WORTH THAT MUCH


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 28 2007, 04:29 PM~9101534
> *50.00 shipped???????????
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Tawanna (Sep 28, 2007)

What about one of those cutty resin?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 28 2007, 01:29 PM~9101534
> *50.00 shipped???????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 23 2007, 03:46 PM~8853729
> *Cuanto to make a replica of this one? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 31 2007, 05:55 AM~9120888
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



HARD TO GET A HOLD OF FUCKER


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 28 2007, 04:29 PM~9101534
> *50.00 shipped???????????
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAMN! The resin body itself is worth that much. Not to mention if you tried to buy the actual original kit of this car you would pay close to $100.

$150 is actually a damn good price for this!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i will take that 74 off of your hands tuesday if you still have it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Nov 7 2007, 06:58 AM~9174139
> *i will take that 74 off of your hands tuesday if you still have it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2007, 10:37 AM~9099906
> *
> *


wats the bottem car i can really tell


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> $8.00


[/quote]


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

did da resin 72 sell yet?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

[/quote]

IT'S A BONNEVILLE


> did da resin 72 sell yet?


SOLD


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2007, 04:59 AM~9120897
> *HARD TO GET A HOLD OF FUCKER
> *


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Nov 7 2007, 05:58 AM~9174139
> *i will take that 74 off of your hands tuesday if you still have it
> *


going to the bank homie hold that 74 its mine :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Nov 13 2007, 09:18 AM~9217188
> *going to the bank homie hold that 74 its mine :biggrin:
> *


  PM ME WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hey bro deposited my settlement check it take 2 days to clear but i will have paypal lol no wait


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Nov 13 2007, 10:09 PM~9222612
> *hey bro deposited my settlement check it take 2 days to clear but i will have paypal lol no wait
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

>



[/quote]
hey marinate how much for the gray lincoln under the cutty  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

hey marinate how much for the gray lincoln under the cutty  :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: SORRY IT WAS A GIFT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Nov 13 2007, 10:09 PM~9222612
> *hey bro deposited my settlement check it take 2 days to clear but i will have paypal lol no wait
> *


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i will get it tomarrow they cleared my check so mark sold


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Nov 14 2007, 09:13 PM~9230290
> *i will get it tomarrow they cleared my check so mark sold
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> hey marinate how much for the gray lincoln under the cutty  :biggrin:


:biggrin: SORRY IT WAS A GIFT :biggrin:
[/quote]
:angry: ahhh fueeeeey


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hey bro pm me your addy didnt get my paypal card yet but i will send a money order for the 74 promo will you take $150.00 shipped


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LONNIE I GOT A CHANCE TO GET TO THE POST OFFICE YOUR CONFORMATION # 0306 3030 0002 1119 6847......THANKS LONNIE


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 20 2007, 11:10 AM~9266508
> *LONNIE I GOT A CHANCE TO GET TO THE POST OFFICE YOUR CONFORMATION # 0306 3030 0002 1119 6847......THANKS LONNIE
> *


good deal bro
:thumbsup:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll take the wagon for 8 bux when ya get back bro.. I know your gone on some real shit. So when yea get back shoot me a pm and I'll send ya Paypal.. no rush


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEXT UP 49 MERC PAINTED ANY COLOR YOU WANT FOR $40.00 PLUS SHIPPING! 









THIS IS A BRAND NEW SEAL KIT! FOR PATTERNS OR FLAMES THAT WILL BE $20.00 EXTRA  THANKS FOR HELPING ME OUT ON THE DEAL......ALSO WILLING TO TRADE....ANY TRADES PLEASE PM ME.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> $8.00


[/quote]
is the bottom car still availible


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

is the bottom car still availible
[/quote]

YES IT IS


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what kind of car is it j/w


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 6 2008, 04:29 PM~9622164
> *what kind of car is it j/w
> *


BONNEVILLE


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> is the bottom car still availible


YES IT IS 
[/quote]
AND ITS FOR $8 SHIPPED OR NOT SHIPPED


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2008, 12:31 PM~9622177
> *BONNEVILLE
> *


the kit has about the same detail as the old AMT 64 impalas but they are nice to build.... something different.....  buy it little homie










oh and shippin would probaly cost close to $8 alone.... so i doubt its $8 shipped.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

if i had the cash i just got a prelude for 9.00 shipped


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> YES IT IS


AND ITS FOR $8 SHIPPED OR NOT SHIPPED
[/quote]

NOT SHIPPED $7 FOR SHIPPING


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TO THE TOP....IF THERE IS IS SOMETHING YOU WANT & YOU DON'T SEE IT, PM & LET ME KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

ttt for the BIG M.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

still got that bonneville homie? if so let me know. ill take it right now!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

$8.00

















[/quote]
[/quote]
this bonneville ! still got it? if so let me know. ill take it right now.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

whats left....EVERYONE HELP HIM OUT!!! TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

What's left?????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PENDING  
















PENDING








$8.00








PENDING
















$6.00 plus shipping body painted needs to be stripped
















$12.00 plus shipping


















ALL SOLD AS IS!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$10.00 PLUS SHIPPING








$10.00 PLUS SHIPPING NEEDS TO STRIPPED
















$10.00 PLUS SHIPPING










AGAIN SOLD AS IS


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

hey marinate how much for the gray lincoln under the cutty  :biggrin:
[/quote]
where did you get that lincoln from in the background :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i'll take the blazer, let me get your addy and stuff....PM me back


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ill take the 65 elco pm me price with shipping like to have the 65 chevelle hard top to


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> PM SENT


  



> hey marinate how much for the gray lincoln under the cutty  :biggrin:


where did you get that lincoln from in the background :biggrin:
[/quote]
got it from SOLO1



> i'll take the blazer, let me get your addy and stuff....PM me back


  



> ill take the 65 elco pm me price with shipping like to have the 65 chevelle hard top to


pm sent


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT, by this stuff up.... some great deals here


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sup on the Blue Caprice homie let me know


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 26 2008, 12:06 PM~10259837
> *Sup on the Blue Caprice homie let me know
> *


 :biggrin: IT'S JUST THE BODY, LET ME KNOW PM ME


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2008, 09:51 AM~10254810
> *$10.00 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*Keep this all on the last page, guys, buy this stuff up!*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2008, 11:29 AM~10260032
> *:biggrin: IT'S JUST THE BODY, LET ME KNOW PM ME
> *


pm'd


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 26 2008, 12:37 PM~10260116
> *pm'd
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE PAINT ON THE LAST ONE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

65 pontiac sold


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2008, 01:26 PM~10260500
> *65 pontiac sold
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 26 2008, 01:30 PM~10260535
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2008, 04:47 AM~10261224
> *
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i see alot of cars i want but no money :dunno: DAMN :machinegun:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 03:13 PM~10261394
> *i see alot of cars i want but no money  :dunno: DAMN :machinegun:
> *


get a loan! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2008, 02:14 PM~10261398
> *get a loan! :biggrin:
> *


Ahahaha.NO
that how thay get you


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 03:15 PM~10261405
> *Ahahaha.NO
> that how thay get you
> *


  


painted caprice sold :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 25 2008, 07:51 PM~10254810
> *PENDING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WILLING TO PAINT ANY OF THESE CARS FOR A RESONABLE PRICE


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

56 nomad!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 26 2008, 09:31 PM~10264285
> *56 nomad!
> *


  WHAT YOU WANNA DO


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2008, 08:33 PM~10264300
> * WHAT YOU WANNA DO
> *


Ill put tha cash in the box wit the LS!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 26 2008, 09:34 PM~10264311
> *Ill put tha cash in the box wit the LS!
> *


  GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

59 caddy ill start the bid with 16.00


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 26 2008, 09:37 PM~10264332
> *59 caddy ill start the bid with 16.00
> *


PMED


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2008, 08:36 PM~10264323
> * GOT IT :biggrin:
> *


Throw in that 70! I'll put a dub in the box if that's cool!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 26 2008, 09:43 PM~10264385
> *Throw in that 70! I'll put a dub in the box if that's cool!
> *


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2008, 08:45 PM~10264403
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 25 2008, 07:51 PM~10254810
> *PENDING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT THESE 2 ALSO...
SOME OG CADDI..$6.00 PLUS SHIPPING








PONTIAC 2+2...$12.00 PLUS SHIPPING








57 CHEVY NEEDS STRIPPING $8.00 PLUS SHIPPING










SOLD AS IS


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2008, 09:52 PM~10265035
> *GOT THESE 2 ALSO...
> SOME OG CADDI..$6.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> ...


pm me details on this one. is it pretty near complete? and is the windshield frame, etc. a separate part, or broken>?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

UNDEAD WHITEBOY....CLEAN YOUR BOX IT'S FULL  


TTT FOR THE MORNING


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

regarding the blazer, i have your addy, and will be sending out tomorrow morning, most likely, is it painted or anything?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 27 2008, 01:58 PM~10269143
> *regarding the blazer, i ahve our addy, and will be sending out tomorrow morning, most likely, is it painted or anything?
> *



no paint on it


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2008, 03:59 AM~10269151
> *no paint on it
> *


 

i'll PM you tomorrow


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2008, 10:52 PM~10265035
> *GOT THESE 2 ALSO...
> SOME OG CADDI..$6.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> ...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2008, 09:32 PM~10273297
> *
> *


what year is that caddy also will have that mo in the mail in the morning


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 27 2008, 10:39 PM~10273374
> *what year is that caddy also will have that mo in the mail in the morning
> *


NOT TO SURE WHAT YEAR I THINK IT'S 58


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its a 58 by imex corp
i should know i have a coplete kit
not 4 sale its a wip


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 28 2008, 09:59 AM~10275911
> *its a 58 by imex corp
> i should know i have a coplete kit
> not 4 sale its a wip
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR A GOOD SELLER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Mar 28 2008, 02:00 PM~10277805
> *TTT FOR A GOOD SELLER
> *


THANKS HOMIES......MORE COMING TONIGHT......SOME ALREADY BUILT


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

hno: WHATCHA GOT? NEED ANOTHER PIECE FOR MY "LIL BEST" COLLECTION.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 28 2008, 03:34 PM~10278468
> *hno: WHATCHA GOT? NEED ANOTHER PIECE FOR MY "LIL BEST" COLLECTION.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 PMED YOU BACK!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 07:34 PM~8190275
> *ANOTHER 56 PAINTED, FOILED, CLEARED, SOME WHAT STARTED, JUST NEED WHEELS TO FINISH. $37.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FORGOT WHAT I PAID...$10.00 PLUS SHIPPING....GOT THE KIT & PUT IT AWAY DON'T KNOW IF ANYTHING IS MISSING.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

sold!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PM SENT!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 29 2008, 12:42 PM~10283850
> *PM SENT!!!!!
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got some cheap tangelo pearl? i need it here THIS WEEK if u have any.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2008, 06:53 AM~10282845
> *65 IMPALA NEVER FINISHED SOMEONE WILL..LOL....IT NEEDS A MOTOR & TO BE POLISHED $38.00 PLUS SHIPPING. WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET! :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=289185&st=60
> 
> ...


nice... sucks to be broke :banghead:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you still got that 56 bro?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 30 2008, 10:37 PM~10294099
> *you still got that 56 bro?
> *


yup pm me let me know if you want it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 31 2008, 06:14 AM~10295697
> *yup pm me let me know if you want it
> *


im thinkin.... 

but i also have a lot of projects im currently on...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2008, 10:52 PM~10265035
> *GOT THESE 2 ALSO...
> SOME OG CADDI..$6.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ANYTHING ELSE FOR SALE?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 31 2008, 11:41 AM~10297549
> *ANYTHING ELSE FOR SALE?
> *


WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 

TTT for a homie.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Got my package today! Thank's Homie!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 2 2008, 06:50 PM~10319719
> *Got my package today! Thank's Homie!
> *


  ttt


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHats left fool ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

.....$100.00 PLUS SHIPPING......RARE KIT, SHAVED ROOF, MOLDINGS,WHEELS PAINTED, SOLD AS IS, ALSO IT'S A PROMO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 07:34 PM~8190275
> *ANOTHER 56 PAINTED, FOILED, CLEARED, SOME WHAT STARTED, JUST NEED WHEELS TO FINISH. $37.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2008, 10:27 PM~10281112
> *FORGOT WHAT I PAID...$10.00 PLUS SHIPPING....GOT THE KIT & PUT IT AWAY DON'T KNOW IF ANYTHING IS MISSING.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 25 2008, 07:51 PM~10254810
> *
> 
> $12.00 plus shipping
> ...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

sent for the blazer today


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 3 2008, 05:07 PM~10327759
> *sent for the blazer today
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GET MY PAYMENT?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 3 2008, 11:13 PM~10331045
> *GET MY PAYMENT?
> *


GOT IT..SEND OUT ASAP


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 3 2008, 09:14 PM~10331054
> *GOT IT..SEND OUT ASAP
> *


NO PROBLEM AND THANKS FOR WAITING!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 3 2008, 11:14 PM~10331058
> *NO PROBLEM AND THANKS FOR WAITING!
> *


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

ITS FRIDAY!!!!!

ya got a pm homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 3 2008, 01:00 PM~10325943
> *.....$100.00 PLUS SHIPPING......RARE KIT, SHAVED ROOF, MOLDINGS,WHEELS PAINTED, SOLD AS IS, ALSO IT'S A PROMO
> 
> 
> ...


  IT'S PAYDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2007, 07:34 PM~8190275
> *ANOTHER 56 PAINTED, FOILED, CLEARED, SOME WHAT STARTED, JUST NEED WHEELS TO FINISH. $37.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Why do you guys alwasy sell your done kits.....? Just curious.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 31 2008, 11:02 AM~10297733
> *WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR?
> *


MONTE CARLOS HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 4 2008, 11:30 AM~10334230
> *Why do you guys alwasy sell your done kits.....?  Just curious.
> *


 :biggrin: I JUST SELL THE ONES I CAN RE-BUILD :biggrin: 


TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

damn homie i gotta giv it to you, all yo builds are clean and look real, im jealous of dat green malibu wagon wit da ls front-end, i wanted to do it first, but at least u did it clean as fck...cant hate dat, keep buildin homie  

hey are you up for trading or jus cash?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Apr 6 2008, 03:25 PM~10348555
> *damn homie i gotta giv it to you, all yo builds are clean and look real, im jealous of dat green malibu wagon wit da ls front-end, i wanted to do it first, but at least u did it clean as fck...cant hate dat, keep buildin homie
> THANKS BRO
> hey are you up for trading or jus cash?
> *


JUST CASH FOR NOW


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

how about 2 dr box caprice


----------



## ntapia (Nov 13, 2007)

how about a 1987 monte carlo ls clip let me know thanks


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3+Apr 8 2008, 02:39 PM~10365463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE HOMIE TWINN CASTS THEM....ASK HIM HE'LL TAKE CARE OF YOU :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

m/o show up?

 :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 9 2008, 06:29 PM~10376000
> *m/o show up?
> 
> :dunno:
> *



nope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2008, 08:30 AM~10376006
> *nope
> *


 :uh:

let me call my bro, see whats up


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 9 2008, 06:32 PM~10376029
> *:uh:
> 
> let me call my bro, see whats up
> *


let me know....i ain't giving you the run around either


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2008, 08:36 AM~10376065
> *let me know....i ain't giving you the run around either
> *


its straight....he's at work, i'll get ahold of him adn let ya know tomorrow


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 25 2008, 07:51 PM~10254810
> *
> $12.00 plus shipping
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

.....$100.00 PLUS SHIPPING......RARE KIT, SHAVED ROOF, MOLDINGS,WHEELS PAINTED, SOLD AS IS, ALSO IT'S A PROMO


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 11 2008, 07:31 PM~10394885
> *.....$100.00 PLUS SHIPPING......RARE KIT, SHAVED ROOF, MOLDINGS,WHEELS PAINTED, SOLD AS IS, ALSO IT'S A PROMO
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that wasnt going any place! :angry: 
Well who ever gets it is lucky! Cuzz im broke!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 13 2008, 02:24 PM~10405621
> *I thought that wasnt going any place!  :angry:
> Well who ever gets it is lucky! Cuzz im broke!
> *



it wasn't  i hate to sell it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fuck yea lucky.... the chrome on that thing was still awesome


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 13 2008, 01:34 PM~10405704
> *it wasn't  i hate to sell it
> *


Yeah that sucks!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOT THE 65 HOMIE! THANKS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 15 2008, 02:07 PM~10422363
> *GOT THE 65 HOMIE! THANKS
> *


  YOU DIG?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ITS COOL. I CAN FIX IT UP. I'MA REFOIL IT THOUGH.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 15 2008, 02:08 PM~10422377
> *ITS COOL. I CAN FIX IT UP. I'MA REFOIL IT THOUGH.
> *



DON'T FORGET WHAT I TOLD IN PM'S  I GOT YOU


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$25.00 plus shipping still sealed, had it for awhile never opened, price tag still on it.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$13.00 shipped


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2008, 12:05 AM~10435436
> *$13.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BUSTER ! Hook it up on them rims !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$13.00 bones.......unless you wanna trade


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2008, 12:37 AM~10435692
> *$13.00 bones.......unless you wanna trade
> *


What you need ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 16 2008, 11:38 PM~10435697
> *What you  need  ?
> *


AN ESCALDE TRUCK  4X4


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2008, 12:02 PM~10439039
> *AN ESCALDE TRUCK  4X4
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


them are some nice rims though,but they would have to be metal for me to think of a trade like that if it were me.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2008, 02:02 PM~10439039
> *AN ESCALDE TRUCK  4X4
> *


I held on to it for a year for you to send my a 48 Galaxie fleetline !

You chose to build it bro , Next person that wanted it got it ! 

But do remember hookin you up with this !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2008, 02:02 PM~10439895
> *I  held  on  to  it  for  a  year    for  you to  send  my  a  48 Galaxie  fleetline  !
> 
> You  chose  to  build  it  bro ,  Next  person that  wanted  it  got  it !
> ...


 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2008, 03:02 PM~10439895
> *I  held  on  to  it  for  a  year    for  you to  send  my  a  48 Galaxie  fleetline  !
> 
> You  chose  to  build  it  bro ,  Next  person that  wanted  it  got  it !
> ...





SHOULD HAVE HELD ON TO IT  

IT'S STILL IN THE BOX

YOU, YOUR POINT?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

if mini dont snag those wheels hit me up..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 16 2008, 10:46 PM~10435290
> *$25.00 plus shipping still sealed, had it for awhile never opened, price tag still on it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 11 2008, 08:31 PM~10394885
> *.....$100.00 PLUS SHIPPING......RARE KIT, SHAVED ROOF, MOLDINGS,WHEELS PAINTED, SOLD AS IS, ALSO IT'S A PROMO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2008, 10:27 PM~10281112
> *FORGOT WHAT I PAID...$10.00 PLUS SHIPPING....GOT THE KIT & PUT IT AWAY DON'T KNOW IF ANYTHING IS MISSING.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

49 MERC IS JUST PAINTED, HAS ONE COAT OF CLEAR NEEDS MORE, YOU FINISH BRAND NEW KIT JUST PAINTED BODY. $20.00 PLUS SHIPPING....PLEASE DON'T ASK IF YOU AIN'T GOT THE MONEY..THANKS


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Bump for the homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

quit bullshitting and put good items :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

What you selling homie?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 11 2008, 05:02 PM~10631528
> *quit bullshitting and put good items :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

or just build the damn things.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn+May 11 2008, 09:02 PM~10631528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill take the merc for 'free.99'


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

whats left?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 11 2008, 08:31 PM~10394885
> *SOLD  </span>*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$25.00 plus shipping still sealed, had it for awhile never opened, price tag still on it.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2008, 10:27 PM~10281112
> *FORGOT WHAT I PAID...$10.00 PLUS SHIPPING....GOT THE KIT & PUT IT AWAY DON'T KNOW IF ANYTHING IS MISSING.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :machinegun:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 12 2008, 07:19 PM~10638737
> *:uh:  :uh:  :machinegun:
> *


NO, NO TWINN THE 59 IS GETTING BUILT!  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whore ^^^


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

????what's for sale holmez????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2008, 08:02 PM~10455998
> *49 MERC IS JUST PAINTED, HAS ONE COAT OF CLEAR NEEDS MORE, YOU FINISH BRAND NEW KIT JUST PAINTED BODY. $25.00  SHIPPED....PLEASE DON'T ASK IF YOU AIN'T GOT THE MONEY..THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 16 2008, 10:46 PM~10435290
> *$25.00 plus shipping still sealed, had it for awhile never opened, price tag still on it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Bump for the AZ folks :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t, buy this shit up!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Come on help a homie out


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

bump for the homie.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

AZ in the house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks el rafa.......hate to do it pm me offers  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=325802&st=100


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

NNNOOOOOOO Dont do it!!!!!!

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

You gotta do what you gotta do homie to servive


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 5 2008, 09:35 PM~10810530
> *You gotta do what you gotta do homie to servive
> *


x-2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Post some of your stash up homie, all I see is bumpin goin on!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IF YOUR INTERESTED & PRICE IS TO HIGH PM ME I'LL WERK SOMETHING OUT!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

paypal perffered, please include paypal fees, mo is ok!
:biggrin: 

:biggrin: 

all kits below $6.00 plus shipping


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$25.00 plus shipping still sealed, had it for awhile never opened, price tag still on it.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 5 2008, 10:58 PM~10810279
> *thanks el rafa.......hate to do it pm me offers
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=325802&st=100
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2008, 06:32 PM~10820268
> *paypal perffered, please include paypal fees, mo is ok!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



 TTT MORE TO COME TODAY


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

im iterested in that f150 is it complete besides the wheels? pm me what it would cost shipped with the paypal fees


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I WILL TAKE THE 48 OFF YOUR HAND'S OR WE CAN TRADE...... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2008, 12:24 PM~10823329
> *I WILL TAKE THE 48 OFF YOUR HAND'S OR WE CAN TRADE...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: pm me :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whats up with the yellow caddy in the background?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 8 2008, 01:55 PM~10823822
> *whats up with the yellow caddy in the background?
> *


built it for my homie not for sale


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is that tow truck for sale


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 8 2008, 02:00 PM~10823862
> *is that tow truck for sale
> *


  not 4 sale just yet


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill trade u my big body for the desoto and the tow truck


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2008, 08:02 PM~10455998
> *49 MERC IS JUST PAINTED, HAS ONE COAT OF CLEAR NEEDS MORE, YOU FINISH BRAND NEW KIT JUST PAINTED BODY. $20.00 PLUS SHIPPING....PLEASE DON'T ASK IF YOU AIN'T GOT THE MONEY..THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Diescast Monte Carlo SS, Kandy paint W/ Gucci patterns $10.00 plus shipping

















1965 lincoln continental kit $8.00 plu shipping


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

For you dio builders $8.00 plus shipping

















GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIES


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Ill take the resin caprice.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jun 8 2008, 09:18 PM~10826155
> *Ill take the resin caprice.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 8 2008, 11:25 AM~10823332
> *:biggrin: pm me :biggrin:
> *


PM ME YOUR ADDY I WILL SEND THE MO. SO WHAT IS IT LIKE 15 BUCK'S SHIPPED.?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

i'll take the '48 and caprice if still available


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 8 2008, 10:29 PM~10826917
> *i'll take the '48 and caprice if still available
> *


48 IS GONE, THE 76 CAPRICE?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 8 2008, 08:32 PM~10826947
> *48 IS GONE, THE 76 CAPRICE?
> *


cool, i didn't read just asked :biggrin: i'll take the caprice. pm me total with shipping


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Aye Guey i need tha glass for tha 72 !!!!! hold it for me bro!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 8 2008, 10:40 PM~10827024
> *Aye Guey i need tha glass for tha 72 !!!!! hold it for me bro!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2008, 06:32 PM~10820268
> *paypal perffered, please include paypal fees, mo is ok!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2008, 06:37 PM~10820289
> *$25.00 plus shipping still sealed, had it for awhile never opened, price tag still on it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 8 2008, 09:02 PM~10826012
> *Diescast Monte Carlo SS, Kandy paint W/ Gucci patterns $10.00 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you sellin that yellow 80s fleetwood coupe 90d???????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 8 2008, 11:38 PM~10827487
> *you sellin that yellow 80s fleetwood coupe 90d???????
> *


NAW BRO I BUILT IT FOR MY HOMIE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn, i want 1 like that but a 90 4 door


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 8 2008, 08:09 PM~10826081
> *For you dio builders $8.00 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


you still got this? what scale?


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 9 2008, 01:36 AM~10827849
> *you still got this? what scale?
> *


Those are 1/24.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 9 2008, 12:36 AM~10827849
> *you still got this? what scale?
> *


1/24 SCALE...I STILL GOT IT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT FOR LUNCH CREW!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 8 2008, 09:09 PM~10826081
> *For you dio builders $8.00 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2008, 06:32 PM~10820268
> *paypal perffered, please include paypal fees, mo is ok!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2008, 06:37 PM~10820289
> *$25.00 plus shipping still sealed, had it for awhile never opened, price tag still on it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 5 2008, 10:58 PM~10810279
> *thanks el rafa.......hate to do it pm me offers
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=325802&st=100
> *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

how about 20 dollaz sum envelopes, and three jawbreakerz and a stash of Porn??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


J/K bro!!!! come homiez this ***** needs to get tha Malibu ready before VEGAS!!!! 

HURRY UP and BUY!!!!!! :0 i shit me too bro!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 9 2008, 08:12 PM~10833490
> *
> *


I want the desoto!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Jun 12 2008, 10:19 AM~10854104
> *I want the desoto!
> *


  SEND ME THE MONEY & IT'S YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 8 2008, 09:02 PM~10826012
> *Diescast Monte Carlo SS, Kandy paint W/ Gucci patterns $10.00 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT For them broke ass fool's.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOLD!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOLD!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANYBODY COLLECT HOTWHEELS, IF SO PM ME I GOT A SHIT LOAD!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Wutup marintate i know its hot as hell out there. Oh yeah i you still got that 1/18 64 let me know, i want a new hopper


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

does the pontiac 2+2 make a good lo lo? i wanna see a few and ill think about getting one,....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 17 2008, 01:35 PM~10889702
> *does the pontiac 2+2 make a good lo lo? i wanna see a few and ill think about getting one,....
> *


 :yes: i built one! check out my build thread! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 17 2008, 01:35 PM~10889702
> *does the pontiac 2+2 make a good lo lo? i wanna see a few and ill think about getting one,....
> *


 :yes: i built one! check out my build thread! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jun 17 2008, 02:09 PM~10889513
> *:biggrin: Wutup marintate i know its hot as hell out there. Oh yeah i you still got that 1/18 64 let me know, i want a new hopper
> *



WAITING ON YOU


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PAYPAL PREFERED...*DON'T FORGET SHIPPING*


HOMIES 1/64 SCALE $4.50


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

2 AIRBRUSHES 1 OFF BRAND & THE OTHER IS BADGER.....$40.00..NEVER USED THEM, A TWEEKER OWED ME MONEY I TOOK THEM  DON'T KNOW WHATS MISSING, SOLD AS IS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOR THE HOPPERS OUT THERE...STILL WERKS! $7.00


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i cant see the pics damn photo bucket whats the hopper


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 17 2008, 09:07 PM~10892556
> *i cant see the pics damn photo bucket whats the hopper
> *


I CAN SEE THE PICS PERFECT HOMIE..IT'S JUST THE CHASSIS (HOPPIN HYDROS)


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

oh


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 8 2008, 09:09 PM~10826081
> *For you dio builders $8.00 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 17 2008, 07:50 PM~10892403
> *2 AIRBRUSHES 1 OFF BRAND & THE OTHER IS BADGER.....$40.00..NEVER USED THEM, A TWEEKER OWED ME MONEY I TOOK THEM  DON'T KNOW WHATS MISSING, SOLD AS IS
> 
> 
> ...



homie what brand is the first one? I wanted to see specs online or reviews ets but can't make out the brand.

Did you ever use them? Just to see if they worked.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the name is mark 1..never heard of it but i googled it and the have real guns for 1:1 cars too.. :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 18 2008, 10:15 AM~10896310
> *homie what brand is the first one? I wanted to see specs online or reviews ets but can't make out the brand.
> 
> Did you ever use them? Just to see if they worked.
> *



NEVER USED THEM A DUDE OWED ME MONEY, I JUST COLLECTED THESE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 18 2008, 12:53 PM~10898307
> *NEVER USED THEM A DUDE OWED ME MONEY, I JUST COLLECTED THESE
> *


very tempting. if anything use one for strictly primer and other for clear. 

I have something on ebay right now if they are still around in a week or so and item sells well I might get at ya.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what u got on ebay


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 18 2008, 02:27 PM~10899167
> *what u got on ebay
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/Honeywell-UDC2500-DC25...1QQcmdZViewItem

not related to anything really. just something I scored for freebies


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 17 2008, 08:43 PM~10892342
> *PAYPAL PREFERED...DON'T FORGET SHIPPING
> HOMIES 1/64 SCALE $4.50
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2008, 06:32 PM~10820268
> *paypal perffered, please include paypal fees, mo is ok!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## mandies (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 17 2008, 08:50 PM~10892403
> *2 AIRBRUSHES 1 OFF BRAND & THE OTHER IS BADGER.....$40.00..NEVER USED THEM, A TWEEKER OWED ME MONEY I TOOK THEM  DON'T KNOW WHATS MISSING, SOLD AS IS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

so 4..00 shipped for the black caddy


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 19 2008, 05:31 PM~10908281
> *so 4..00 shipped for the black caddy
> *



POST#644 READ.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOLD!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

both 1951 bombs sold!</span>


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Aye Wey hold me one of them Bikez!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 25 2008, 09:22 PM~10952309
> *Aye Wey hold me one of them Bikez!!!!
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i want that caravan if you still have


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 26 2008, 09:22 AM~10954972
> *i want that caravan if you still have
> *


STILL THERE SEALED


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 26 2008, 11:34 AM~10955020
> *STILL THERE SEALED
> *


cool can i send you out money early next week i movin over the week end and cant remember the new address lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 17 2008, 08:43 PM~10892342
> *PAYPAL PREFERED...DON'T FORGET SHIPPING
> HOMIES 1/64 SCALE $4.50
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2008, 06:32 PM~10820268
> *paypal perffered, please include paypal fees, mo is ok!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 17 2008, 08:50 PM~10892403
> *2 AIRBRUSHES 1 OFF BRAND & THE OTHER IS BADGER.....$40.00..NEVER USED THEM, A TWEEKER OWED ME MONEY I TOOK THEM  DON'T KNOW WHATS MISSING, SOLD AS IS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOLD!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

both 1951 bombs sold!</span>


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats up with that regal


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 26 2008, 10:24 AM~10955277
> *whats up with that regal
> *



IT'S FOR SALE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i know that lol whats your best offer or is it a bid thing


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 26 2008, 10:36 AM~10955330
> *i know that lol whats your best offer  or is it a bid thing
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

buy up this shit.help the big homie out!!!!!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

That caravan is $13.00 shipped? PM me your info ill send Money Order Monday morning


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 17 2008, 08:58 PM~10892477
> *FOR THE HOPPERS OUT THERE...STILL WERKS! $7.00
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 28 2008, 02:35 PM~10970382
> *That caravan is $13.00 shipped? PM me your info ill send Money Order Monday morning
> *


  CARAVAN SOLD


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any better pics of the porshe 944


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 28 2008, 02:59 PM~10970467
> *any better pics of the porshe 944
> *


COMPLETE KIT..THOSE ARE THE ONLY PICS AT THIS TIME


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOLD!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

30.01


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

20 and a model kit?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so thats like 40

scratch that


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 1 2008, 11:12 PM~10994488
> *so thats like 40
> 
> scratch that
> *



WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT BRO?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll take mayne!!! call me tommorrow bro we werk it out!!! U kno how we do it! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 1 2008, 11:19 PM~10994544
> *I'll take mayne!!! call me tommorrow bro we werk it out!!! U kno how we do it! :biggrin:
> *



LA NEITA........ PM ME  ...NEED DISNEYLAND FEDIA! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 26 2008, 09:54 AM~10955112
> *both 1951 bombs sold!</span>
> 
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$30.00 SHIPPED.......CONFORMATION & PRIORITIY ADD $5.00...NEED TO SELL THESE KITS, THERE NOT MINE, THERE MARKY MARK'S HE DOES NOT AVE INTERNET RIGHT NOW JUST HELPING A HOMIE OUT!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what u got left


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUMP,BUMP,BUMP!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jul 8 2008, 09:22 AM~11036543
> *what u got left
> *


  everything! name what you need! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any cheep built cars


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Whut it dew Wey!!!! Got tha car today, i was gonna call u but my punk ass phone fell out my pocket on tha highway, while i was actin an azz on tha Harley!!!! :biggrin: Gracias Carnal!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2008, 09:49 AM~10996856
> *
> *


What happened with the caravan? i sent money out haven't heard nothing.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 10 2008, 07:21 PM~11059574
> *What happened with the caravan? i sent money out haven't heard nothing.
> *


 :angry: PM ME BRO :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 10 2008, 07:18 PM~11059545
> *Whut it dew Wey!!!! Got tha car today, i was gonna call u but my punk ass phone fell out my pocket on tha highway, while i was actin an azz on tha Harley!!!! :biggrin: Gracias Carnal!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: POST PICS CARNAL!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 10 2008, 07:18 PM~11059545
> *Whut it dew Wey!!!! Got tha car today, i was gonna call u but my punk ass phone fell out my pocket on tha highway, while i was actin an azz on tha Harley!!!! :biggrin: Gracias Carnal!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| jk homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2008, 08:06 PM~11024409
> *$30.00 SHIPPED.......CONFORMATION & PRIORITIY ADD $5.00...NEED TO SELL THESE KITS, THERE NOT MINE, THERE MARKY MARK'S HE DOES NOT AVE INTERNET RIGHT NOW JUST HELPING A HOMIE OUT!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

are the hilux still forsale?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IM LOOKING TO BUY THEN JAPANESE VIP CARS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 12 2008, 12:19 PM~11071492
> *are the hilux still forsale?
> *


THERE STILL HERE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT ALLL YOU GOT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 12 2008, 02:00 PM~11072053
> *WHAT ALLL YOU GOT
> *





> ALL KITS BELOW...$13.00 EXCEPT SNAPTIGHT FORD & CHRYSLER 300 $8.00 SHIPPED, EXTRA $3.00 FOR CONFORMATION & INSURANCE...OUT OF US SHIPPING MAY CHANGE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 7 2008, 06:37 PM~10820289
> *$25.00 plus shipped still sealed, had it for awhile never opened, price tag still on it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

U STILL GOT THE GOLD LEXUS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 12 2008, 02:06 PM~11072098
> *U STILL GOT THE GOLD LEXUS
> *


  yup


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

would u take 25 for the black hilux


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 13 2008, 02:59 PM~11079018
> *would u take  25 for the black hilux
> *


showing off money in one thread and trying to low-ball in another.... :uh: :uh: 


then you won't send any.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2008, 08:03 PM~11079418
> *showing off money in one thread and trying to low-ball in another....  :uh:  :uh:
> then you won't send any.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

gota get my hustle on


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 13 2008, 08:59 PM~11079018
> *would u take  25 for the black hilux
> *


whats 5 more bills yo? if you got 25,then you have 3O fool.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

olny 50 is mine


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 13 2008, 08:15 PM~11079523
> *gota get my hustle on
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> gota get my hustle on











heres both of them








[/quote]


LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT $30.00, OR IS YOURS DADS?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 13 2008, 08:01 PM~11079964
> *:roflmao:
> *



X2


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> heres both of them


LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT $30.00, OR IS YOURS DADS?
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> heres both of them


LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT $30.00, OR IS YOURS DADS?
[/quote]


i'll bet anything that he is bullshitting
thats his but he dont want to pay


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

enough BS`n and off topic.

If you want something and have cash... pay up. The homie Marinate already got my cash!

haha, carl..... this is how you "get your hustle on" lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 13 2008, 11:25 PM~11081319
> *enough BS`n and off topic.
> 
> If you want something and have cash... pay up. The homie Marinate already got my cash!
> ...


  EVERYTHINGS FORSALE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.bringvictory.com/ 




funny shit


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i want a cutlass with a euro clip..... got any not vert


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 13 2008, 07:16 PM~11079532
> *olny 50 is mine
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 10 2008, 09:19 PM~11061115
> *:angry: PM ME BRO :angry:
> *


I got it today. Its all bueno


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Jul 14 2008, 11:11 PM~11090344
> *I got it today. Its all bueno
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T FOR THE BIG HOMIE...BUY THIS SHIT UP!


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 22 2007, 02:32 PM~7956736
> *:biggrin:
> *


any more cutty's


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 14 2008, 06:29 AM~11082291
> *i want a cutlass with a euro clip..... got any not vert
> *


X2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''+Jul 15 2008, 09:26 PM~11098284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SORRY HOMIES I DON'T GOT ANY LEFT, HIT UP THE HOMIE TWINN


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i got some cuttys,but stock!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AN ORIGINAL 75 CAPRICE KIT KANDY PAINTED, WHEELS, JUST HAVE TO FINISH MOTOR


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CUTLASS I STARTED, BUT NEVER FINISHED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im interested in the 73 for the right price, the 75 would be nice if it wasnt painted.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

HEY YOU GOT ANY 50 P.U'S 4 SALE?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Aug 4 2008, 08:42 AM~11252949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAH HOMIE, BUT I'LL LOOK FOR SOME


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 4 2008, 07:41 PM~11258952
> *  :biggrin:
> *


CHEAP FOR YOU NINJA  :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 4 2008, 06:53 PM~11259128
> *CHEAP FOR YOU NINJA   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Im gonna call u bro!!!!!


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

how much for all of the hilux's from ya boy shipped to 70520


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@Aug 4 2008, 08:57 PM~11259966
> *how much for all of the hilux's  from ya boy shipped to 70520
> *


PM LOWRIDERMODELS HE'LL GET AT YOU


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$60.00 FOR THE 73

$75.00 FOR THE 75

DON'T FORGET THE SHIPPING, PAYPAL ONLY


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## CHONGATOR (Nov 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$45.00 plus shipping SALE PENDING TILL 08/08/08


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 6 2008, 07:04 PM~11278307
> *$45.00 plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...










:0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$9.00 shipped og 58! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 6 2008, 08:54 PM~11278212
> *$60.00 no wheels, with wheels will be extra, don't forget shiippin!
> 
> 
> ...


what year is that bro? 73?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2008, 08:51 PM~11279367
> *what year is that bro? 73?
> *


 :biggrin:  yes sir


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

why you pull all this out,when im broke? good luck with sales bro.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Caddy EXT wheels $3.00 plus shipping


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

oh man

take the girl out this weekend or say im broke and buy some stuff hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

nm...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Aug 6 2008, 09:09 PM~11279546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and what color did you use on that caddy bro?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2008, 09:20 PM~11279715
> *and what color did you use on that caddy bro?
> *


KANDY ORANGE OVER GRAY


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1972 IMPALA $70.00 PLUS SHIPPING, NEW CHROME BUMPERS, OPEN TRUNK.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1972 IMPALA $60.00 PLUS SHIPPING, NEW CHROME BUMPERS, OPEN TRUNK.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any caddy ext front clips


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 6 2008, 10:28 PM~11280337
> *any caddy ext front clips
> *


GOT THE REGULAR SUV CLIP


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much
i realy need it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 6 2008, 10:30 PM~11280351
> *how much
> i realy need it
> *


JUST THE CLIP OR HEADLIGHTS GRILL & BUMPER


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

the clip and bumper


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i ill send u 3.00 to cover shipping does that sound good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAKE SURE YOU SEND THE ENVELOPE ALSO


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

server


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how bout 4 for the whole front clip


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

send me ur addy


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 6 2008, 10:39 PM~11280426
> *MAKE SURE YOU SEND THE ENVELOPE ALSO
> *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

taken care of


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 6 2008, 11:10 PM~11280746
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:
> *


RAMON NOODLES ARE THE SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bump for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AN ORIGINAL 75 CAPRICE KIT KANDY PAINTED, WHEELS, JUST HAVE TO FINISH MOTOR


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1972 IMPALA $60.00 PLUS SHIPPING, NEW CHROME BUMPERS, OPEN TRUNK.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYONE'S PACKAGE WILL GO OUT ON SATURDAY THE 08/09/08  THANKS & I APPRICIATE THE BUSINESS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BIG BODY CADILLAC..NO WHEELS, INTERIOR, WINDOW, GRILL, JUST BODY..IT WARPED AT SHOW  $20.00 PLUS SHIPPING..WARPED IN FRONT END CAN BE FIXED, JUST DON'T HAVE THE TIME TO DO IT..PAYPAL PREFERED


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pull that 72 off and call me homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2008, 06:19 PM~11287740
> *pull that 72 off and call me homie
> *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

aye wey hold tha big body also!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 7 2008, 06:23 PM~11287769
> *aye wey hold tha big body also!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 7 2008, 06:23 PM~11287769
> *aye wey hold tha big body also!!!!
> *


a you already got 1. let the homie get 1 :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2008, 06:18 PM~11287725
> *BIG BODY CADILLAC..NO WHEELS, INTERIOR, WINDOW, GRILL, JUST BODY..IT WARPED AT SHOW  $20.00 PLUS SHIPPING..WARPED IN FRONT END CAN BE FIXED, JUST DON'T HAVE THE TIME TO DO IT..PAYPAL PREFERED
> 
> 
> ...


whats that mean. like it caved in?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 7 2008, 07:00 PM~11288099
> *whats that mean. like it caved in?
> *


IF WACO DON'T GET IT I'LL POST PICS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 7 2008, 07:00 PM~11288099
> *whats that mean. like it caved in?
> *


























[/


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dip in some hot water will fix that easy


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2008, 07:41 PM~11288461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so does that mean he didnt get it?

i got second dibbs :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 7 2008, 08:37 PM~11288967
> *so does that mean he didnt get it?
> 
> i got second dibbs :cheesy:
> *


IT'S YOURS IF YOU WANT IT


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

toyota truck $9.00 plus shipping

















u still have this?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

if the big body doesnt go, Ill take it!

the only thing better than 1 is 12, lol haha


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Aug 7 2008, 11:51 PM~11290866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I'LL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2008, 10:42 PM~11290232
> *IT'S YOURS IF YOU WANT IT
> *


pm sent


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2008, 06:41 PM~11288461
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 hey what causes this? Was it that AZ sun 100 degress everyday and shit :biggrin: . Man I miss that clean ass air :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn did you sell it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2008, 05:11 PM~11287669
> *EVERYONE'S PACKAGE WILL GO OUT ON SATURDAY THE 08/09/08  THANKS & I APPRICIATE THE BUSINESS
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: hno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bump,bump,bumppp thats the sounds of marinates speakers bumping in his trunk,buy this stuff up,help a homie out!,


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALL PACKAGES WHERE SENT TODAY!  GONNA HAVE MORE UP SOON


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Did the big body sell yet? LMK homie....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 12 2008, 09:13 PM~11328824
> *Did the big body sell yet? LMK homie....
> *


  ALL YOU HOMIE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got my package 2day thanx dawg!! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 14 2008, 03:22 PM~11344676
> *got my package 2day thanx dawg!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2008, 10:37 PM~11329872
> * ALL YOU HOMIE
> *


thought you said it was sold?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

put me in line if nobody wants that big body i'll take it


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Got my package today too. Thanks.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 14 2008, 07:32 PM~11347351
> *Got my package today too. Thanks.
> *


ME TOO THANKS HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Aug 14 2008, 08:32 PM~11347351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where's mine??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 15 2008, 12:13 AM~11349338
> *where's mine???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHERES MY MONEY ORDER?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: fukkin postman must have jacked it in califas :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 4 2008, 12:12 AM~11251102
> *
> CUTLASS I STARTED, BUT NEVER FINISHED
> 
> ...


more pics??? and how much.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AN ORIGINAL 75 CAPRICE KIT KANDY PAINTED, WHEELS, JUST HAVE TO FINISH MOTOR


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1972 IMPALA $60.00 PLUS SHIPPING, NEW CHROME BUMPERS, OPEN TRUNK.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2008, 06:18 PM~11287725
> *BIG BODY CADILLAC..NO WHEELS, INTERIOR, WINDOW, GRILL, JUST BODY..IT WARPED AT SHOW  $20.00 PLUS SHIPPING..WARPED IN FRONT END CAN BE FIXED, JUST DON'T HAVE THE TIME TO DO IT..PAYPAL PREFERED
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AN ORIGINAL 75 CAPRICE KIT KANDY PAINTED, WHEELS, JUST HAVE TO FINISH MOTOR  $85.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 nice price on that 75 bro.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

let me call u back after i get home..... :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 23 2008, 01:22 PM~11419350
> *let me call u back after i get home.....  :uh:
> *


KICK ROCKS FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Aug 15 2008, 07:22 PM~11355034
> *more pics??? and how much.....
> *



















CAR IS PAINTED CANDY RED, I WAS GONNA FOIL LOST INTEREST. ALL PARTS ARE THERE $35.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOR THOSE RESIN KITS....$4.00 PLUS SHIPPING
1968 IMPALA FRONT & REAR








1972 IMPALA FRONT & REAR


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FORD GALAXIE $45.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DODGE MAGNUM WAGON, CUSTOM PAINT, SHAVED HANDLES, KUSTOM RIMS...NICE CURBSIDE KIT! $50.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 
AN ORIGINAL 75 CAPRICE KIT KANDY PAINTED, WHEELS, JUST HAVE TO FINISH MOTOR  $85.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@Aug 15 2008, 07:22 PM~11355034
> *more pics??? and how much.....
> *



















CAR IS PAINTED CANDY RED, I WAS GONNA FOIL LOST INTEREST. ALL PARTS ARE THERE $35.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOR THOSE RESIN KITS....$4.00 PLUS SHIPPING
1968 IMPALA FRONT & REAR








1972 IMPALA FRONT & REAR


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FORD GALAXIE $45.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DODGE MAGNUM WAGON, CUSTOM PAINT, SHAVED HANDLES, KUSTOM RIMS...NICE CURBSIDE KIT! $50.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 nice!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

How bout you become Marinate's Auto Collector and keep some of your builds... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 25 2008, 08:33 AM~11430412
> *How bout you become Marinate's Auto Collector and keep some of your builds...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: NAH, SOMEONE ELSE CAN ENJOY THEM


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1972 IMPALA $60.00 PLUS SHIPPING, NEW CHROME BUMPERS, OPEN TRUNK.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Aye Wey how about u send me tha 75, and i'll send a box full of porno'z!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: or send it for a b-day gift.............or for being a good customer at MARINATE AUTO SALES n AZ


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 25 2008, 08:19 PM~11436783
> *Aye Wey how about u send me tha 75, and i'll send a box full of MARINATE AUTO SALES n AZ
> *



:0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn that magum is sick.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

galaxie looks tight. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 26 2008, 09:09 AM~11440609
> *galaxie looks tight. :biggrin:
> *


CAN BE YOURS  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYTHING MUST GO........PM ME IF YOU HAVE OFFERS.......FIRE SALE.......ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2008, 09:41 AM~11449945
> *EVERYTHING MUST GO........PM ME IF YOU HAVE OFFERS.......FIRE SALE.......ALL PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING!
> *



WHATS HAPPEN ? Why the fire sale ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2008, 08:57 AM~11450022
> *WHATS  HAPPEN ?  Why  the    fire  sale  ?
> *



NEED TO PAY BILLS & FINISH MY G-RIDE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 
AN ORIGINAL 75 CAPRICE KIT KANDY PAINTED, WHEELS, JUST HAVE TO FINISH MOTOR  $85.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FORD GALAXIE $45.00 SHIPPED


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 26 2008, 09:37 AM~11440781
> *CAN BE YOURS FOR FREE   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DODGE MAGNUM WAGON, CUSTOM PAINT, SHAVED HANDLES, KUSTOM RIMS...NICE CURBSIDE KIT! $50.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DO YOU HAVE THE COVERT INTERIOR BUCKET?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 27 2008, 07:52 PM~11455614
> *DO YOU HAVE THE COVERT INTERIOR BUCKET?
> *


I GOT THE WHOLE KIT, THE HEADLIGHTS & TAILLIGHTS WORK, THE CHROME HAS TO BE RE-DONE THOUGH


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

wouldnt chrome from a revelle kit work?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 27 2008, 10:39 PM~11457270
> *wouldnt chrome from a revelle kit work?
> *


  THATS WHAT I WAS GONNA USE


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 27 2008, 08:39 PM~11457270
> *wouldnt chrome from a revelle kit work?
> *


DON'T THINK SO. THIS IS AN OG AMT KIT. SO TO ME THE BEST THING TO USE WOULD BE ANOTHER AMT 64 KIT. LIKE THE RE-RELEASED "CLASSIC" KIT OR SHIT THE OG 89' KIT IS STILL AROUND. REVELL'S CHROME FRONTEND IS MORE NARROW. PLUS THE HOOD LIP MOULDING IS SEPERATE.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FRED IS CORRECT I GOT THE NEW KIT MIXED UP WITH THE OLD KIT


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2008, 06:51 PM~11455049
> *ORIGINAL 1964 SS RAGTOP....$40.00 PLUS SHIPPING, UPTOP SOLD WITH CAR
> 
> 
> ...




thats sexy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2008, 06:51 PM~11455049
> *ORIGINAL 1964 SS RAGTOP....$40.00 PLUS SHIPPING, UPTOP SOLD WITH CAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2008, 05:51 PM~11455049
> *ORIGINAL 1964 SS RAGTOP....$40.00 PLUS SHIPPING, UPTOP SOLD WITH CAR
> 
> 
> ...



someone needs to jump on the homies deals.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 
AN ORIGINAL 75 CAPRICE KIT KANDY PAINTED, WHEELS, JUST HAVE TO FINISH MOTOR  $85.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FORD GALAXIE $45.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DODGE MAGNUM WAGON, CUSTOM PAINT, SHAVED HANDLES, KUSTOM RIMS...NICE CURBSIDE KIT! $40.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*WILLING TO MAKE DEALS...PM ME IF INTERESTED*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

if i had the cash that magnum would be at my place


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAR IS PAINTED CANDY RED, I WAS GONNA FOIL LOST INTEREST. ALL PARTS ARE THERE $35.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I want tha pink Monte in tha background wey!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PAYPAL PREFERED...*DON'T FORGET SHIPPING*


HOMIES 1/64 SCALE $4.50


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 28 2008, 09:32 PM~11466327
> *I want tha pink Monte in tha background wey!!!!
> *


 :0 SHOW ME THE $$$$$$$$$$$$ FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE & MOTOR


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol u wanna sell any of the 100 displaycases u have?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2008, 08:14 AM~11469813
> *lol u wanna sell any of the 100 displaycases u have?
> *


HOW MANY YOU NEED?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a couple. how manyu got a $$ pm me


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 29 2008, 08:32 AM~11469904
> *a couple. how manyu got a $$ pm me
> *


  i got a few


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*WILLING TO MAKE DEALS...PM ME IF INTERESTED*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 
AN ORIGINAL 75 CAPRICE KIT KANDY PAINTED, WHEELS, JUST HAVE TO FINISH MOTOR  $75.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FORD GALAXIE $30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DODGE MAGNUM WAGON, CUSTOM PAINT, SHAVED HANDLES, KUSTOM RIMS...NICE CURBSIDE KIT! $30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAR IS PAINTED CANDY RED, I WAS GONNA FOIL LOST INTEREST. ALL PARTS ARE THERE $30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

2 AIRBRUSHES 1 OFF BRAND & THE OTHER IS BADGER.....$25.00..NEVER USED THEM, A DUDE OWED ME MONEY I TOOK THEM  DON'T KNOW WHATS MISSING, SOLD AS IS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

For you dio builders $6.00 plus shipping


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that 75 is well worth that........... this dude is just giving his stuff away, buy it up.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

all kits below $6.00 plus shipping


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$20.00 plus shipping still sealed, had it for awhile never opened, price tag still on it.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i had one of them single actoin bager air brushs befor .


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2008, 07:19 PM~11492501
> *that 75 is well worth that........... this dude is just giving his stuff away, buy it up.
> *


  BUY IT UP ADD IT TO YOUR COLLECTION


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2008, 09:27 PM~11492565
> * BUY IT UP ADD IT TO YOUR COLLECTION
> *



you know me bro......... if i wasnt broke as a joke, i woulda been on it weeks ago.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL nice try .id rather get a dubble action.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2008, 03:29 PM~11492575
> *you know me bro......... if i wasnt broke as a joke, i woulda been on it weeks ago.
> *


 :werd: tell me about it....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2008, 08:20 PM~11492503
> *SOLD!!</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 2 2008, 12:00 AM~11494123
> *:werd:  tell me about it....
> *



sucks........ i need to hit the loto :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 
AN ORIGINAL 75 CAPRICE KIT KANDY PAINTED, WHEELS, JUST HAVE TO FINISH MOTOR  $75.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FORD GALAXIE $30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAR IS PAINTED CANDY RED, I WAS GONNA FOIL LOST INTEREST. ALL PARTS ARE THERE $30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

2 AIRBRUSHES 1 OFF BRAND & THE OTHER IS BADGER.....$25.00..NEVER USED THEM, A DUDE OWED ME MONEY I TOOK THEM  DON'T KNOW WHATS MISSING, SOLD AS IS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DODGE MAGNUM WAGON, CUSTOM PAINT, SHAVED HANDLES, KUSTOM RIMS...NICE CURBSIDE KIT! $30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:FOR THE HOMIE TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1972 IMPALA $60.00 SHIPPED, NEW CHROME BUMPERS, OPEN TRUNK.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you get the MO yet?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 5 2008, 11:19 AM~11526256
> *you get the MO yet?
> *


yesterday


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight cool


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 5 2008, 07:45 AM~11525066
> *
> 1972 IMPALA $60.00  SHIPPED, NEW CHROME BUMPERS, OPEN TRUNK.
> 
> ...



is this a kit or promo?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 5 2008, 11:48 AM~11526462
> *is this a kit or promo?
> *


kit


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:  :uh: :angry: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 8 2008, 09:16 PM~11553320
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


:biggrin: 
AN ORIGINAL 75 CAPRICE KIT KANDY PAINTED, WHEELS, JUST HAVE TO FINISH MOTOR  $75.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DODGE MAGNUM WAGON, CUSTOM PAINT, SHAVED HANDLES, KUSTOM RIMS...NICE CURBSIDE KIT! $30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYTHING MUST GO...PM ME OFFERS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME SERIOUS OFFERS :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM SERIOUS OFFER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME OFFER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME OFFER
























I WILL RE-PAINT ROOF IF NECESSARY


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

PMd!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Sep 9 2008, 07:11 PM~11561724
> *PMd!
> *


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

The trunk open on that 63? If so you got engine and trunk shots?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ship the hopper?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 9 2008, 07:44 PM~11562046
> *ship the hopper?
> *


TOMARROW


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 9 2008, 07:25 PM~11561863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH 4 THE 61 AND THE 79 MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 6 2008, 07:04 PM~11278307
> *$45.00 plus shipping SALE PENDING TILL 08/08/08
> 
> 
> ...


U STILL GOT THIS


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Sep 9 2008, 08:00 PM~11562824
> *U STILL GOT THIS
> 
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: Its here n Waco now!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

YOU ATE IT?! :0 :roflmao:

JP HOMIE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Sep 9 2008, 08:51 PM~11562729
> *HOW MUCH 4 THE 61 AND THE 79 MONTE :biggrin:
> *


  PM ME


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME SERIOUS OFFERS :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM SERIOUS OFFER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME OFFER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME OFFER
























I WILL RE-PAINT ROOF IF NECESSARY









ALSO HAVE STOCKER KIT TO GO WITH IT, STOCKER HAS CHROME BUMPERS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

Great Sale


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 10 2008, 11:44 AM~11567117
> *PM ME SERIOUS OFFERS :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THE TRE HOMIE


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice up top


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 11 2008, 03:37 PM~11578174
> *HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THE TRE HOMIE
> *



SHOOT ME AN OFFER PM ME


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 11 2008, 04:10 PM~11578461
> *SHOOT ME AN OFFER PM ME
> *


DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE ENGINE AND TRUNK


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 11 2008, 04:11 PM~11578468
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE ENGINE AND TRUNK
> *


40.00 ......HAS NO MOTOR & TRUNK SETUP...CAR WAS NOT DONE


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 11 2008, 04:35 PM~11578682
> *40.00 ......HAS NO MOTOR & TRUNK SETUP...CAR WAS NOT DONE
> *




curbside?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 04:44 PM~11578780
> *curbside?
> *


it's open just needs to be put in


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 11 2008, 04:35 PM~11578682
> *40.00 ......HAS NO MOTOR & TRUNK SETUP...CAR WAS NOT DONE
> *


can you pm me your info so i can send you a money order :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM SERIOUS OFFER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 11 2008, 10:55 PM~11583117
> *PM SERIOUS OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THAT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*
Help this homie get to Vegas to rep the big M!*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 12 2008, 10:07 AM~11584966
> *WHAT COLOR IS THAT
> *


KANDY PURPLE OVER SILVER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2008, 10:12 AM~11584992
> *
> Help this  homie  get  to  Vegas to  rep  the  big M!
> *


  THANKS BIG DOG


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 12 2008, 11:36 AM~11585147
> * THANKS BIG DOG
> *


i just want to see 2 pics from the show ! 1 of it in the waiting line to get in to the show and the other with you and the Avendale crew in front of it with the prison pose and you holding a Majestic Plaque! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2008, 11:02 AM~11585302
> *i  just  want  to  see  2  pics  from  the  show  ! 1  of  it  in  the  waiting  line  to  get    in  to  the  show  and the  other  with  you  and  the  Avendale  crew  in  front  of it  with the  prison  pose and  you  holding    a  Majestic  Plaque! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  can't wait bro! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2008, 07:02 AM~11585302
> *i  just  want  to  see  2  pics  from  the  show  ! 1  of  it  in  the  waiting  line  to  get    in  to  the  show  and the  other  with  you  and  the  Avendale  crew  in  front  of it  with the  prison  pose and  you  holding    a  Majestic  Plaque! :biggrin:
> *


don't forget the MCBA / LIL model section pics :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2008, 04:07 PM~11587173
> *don't forget the MCBA / LIL model section pics  :biggrin:
> *


real deal show here its all focused on the eddie boo !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME OFFER
























I WILL RE-PAINT ROOF IF NECESSARY









ALSO HAVE STOCKER KIT TO GO WITH IT, STOCKER HAS CHROME BUMPERS


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 10 2008, 11:48 AM~11567145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks killer.. Got any outside pics?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 12 2008, 06:31 PM~11588721
> *Looks killer.. Got any outside pics?
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME SERIOUS OFFERS :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME OFFER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

$20 shipped :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM SERIOUS OFFER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME OFFER
























I WILL RE-PAINT ROOF IF NECESSARY









ALSO HAVE STOCKER KIT TO GO WITH IT, STOCKER HAS CHROME BUMPERS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AN ORIGINAL 75 CAPRICE KIT KANDY PAINTED, WHEELS, JUST HAVE TO FINISH MOTOR  $75.00 SHIPPED








































DODGE MAGNUM WAGON, CUSTOM PAINT, SHAVED HANDLES, KUSTOM RIMS...NICE CURBSIDE KIT! $30.00 SHIPPED 








































FORD GALAXIE $30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

new day.... new page :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAR IS PAINTED CANDY RED, I WAS GONNA FOIL LOST INTEREST. ALL PARTS ARE THERE $30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1972 IMPALA $60.00 PLUS SHIPPING, NEW CHROME BUMPERS, OPEN TRUNK.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2008, 06:03 AM~11592536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey man you popped the trunk.... whats in it???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 10:06 AM~11592557
> *new day.... new page  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


  PEOPLE BE BULLSHITTING HOMIE, CAN'T HOLD ON TO EVERYTHING...EVERYTHING MUST GO  ...................................


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 10:13 AM~11592587
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 13 2008, 09:02 AM~11592534
> *PM ME OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


you should make a mold of that and do some resin bodies. just a thought :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

YOU DO SOME DAM!!! GOOD WORK
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

IS THE LINCOLN BLACK????? PIC OF THE NOSE I SEE A HINT OF RED IN THE BUMPER!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 13 2008, 09:29 PM~11597445
> *IS THE LINCOLN BLACK????? PIC OF THE NOSE I SEE A HINT OF RED IN THE BUMPER!!
> *


from when it was red and silver


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thts the same car?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 14 2008, 01:29 AM~11597445
> *IS THE LINCOLN BLACK????? PIC OF THE NOSE I SEE A HINT OF RED IN THE BUMPER!!
> *


NO RED GLARE FROM CAMERA


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

sup wey hit me up!!!!!!!!!!! Money is Burning my pockets!!!!!!! :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## juan espinoza (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 17 2008, 08:43 PM~10892342
> *PAYPAL PREFERED...DON'T FORGET SHIPPING
> HOMIES 1/64 SCALE $4.50
> 
> ...


wondering if u got the homie rollrz still &how much is shipping


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juan espinoza_@Sep 15 2008, 08:07 PM~11610823
> *wondering if u got the homie rollrz still &how much is shipping
> *


STILL GOT THEM


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME OFFER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME OFFER
























I WILL RE-PAINT ROOF IF NECESSARY









ALSO HAVE STOCKER KIT TO GO WITH IT, STOCKER HAS CHROME BUMPERS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEED TO SELL THESE KITS FELLAS......NEED MONEY..........  ...THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 08:15 AM~11614581
> *PM ME OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


y dont somebody buy it and cast it?


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

I wish i could afford it!!!


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

What you got left,vato??? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 16 2008, 05:00 PM~11618438
> *What you got left,vato??? :biggrin:
> *



EVERYTHING!  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 16 2008, 05:41 PM~11618291
> *y dont somebody buy it and cast it?
> *


do it up :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what rims come with the cutless


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 16 2008, 08:04 PM~11620225
> *what rims come with the cutless
> *


NONE UNLESS YOU WANT TO BUY SOME


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHICH ONE WOULD YOU LIKE TO JOIN MY "LIL FINEST COLLECTION"?..LOL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 16 2008, 09:55 PM~11621587
> *WHICH ONE WOULD YOU LIKE TO JOIN MY "LIL FINEST COLLECTION"?..LOL
> *


ALL YOU HOMIE...YOU LET ME KNOW


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 07:56 PM~11621602
> *ALL YOU HOMIE...YOU LET ME KNOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 16 2008, 08:02 PM~11620210
> *do it up :biggrin:
> *


dont know how to :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KANDY RED CUTLASS...$30.00 SHIPPED</span>


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

OG 63 RAG...$35.00 PLUS SHIPPING</span>

































SOLD


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOLD

























ORIGINAL PLASTIC KIT...1975 CAPRICE..$75.00 SHIPPED

























SOLD


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: :0 hno: hno: Damn homie if nobody has jumped on it I call the lincoln :angry: I cant pass a deal like that up. And if its sold I call the 1980 monte!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 17 2008, 09:07 PM~11631273
> *
> DIECAST LINCOLN....$50.00 PLUS SHIPPING....HARD TO FIND
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 18 2008, 11:43 AM~11635149
> *:0  :0
> *



ALL YOU


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 18 2008, 10:57 AM~11635265
> *ALL YOU
> *


 layaway plan?? lol :roflmao: :roflmao: j.k.!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ill take what hasnt been sold on CREDIT! hahahahaha you know we do!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 18 2008, 03:34 PM~11637036
> *ill take what hasnt been sold on CREDIT!  hahahahaha you know we do!
> *



LOL FUCKER..I WOULD BUT NEED TO FINISH THE MALIBU IN 2 WEEKS hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PACKAGE RECEIVED HOMIE!!! THANKS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 18 2008, 04:31 PM~11637536
> *PACKAGE RECEIVED HOMIE!!! THANKS
> *


  CLEAN RE-BUILD HUH


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got the homie hopper today, thanks bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KANDY RED CUTLASS...$30.00 SHIPPED</span>


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:angry: MAN WHOEVER GOT THE LINCOLN BETTER CAST IT SO WE CAN ALL GET ONE. I WOULD HAVE PAID A $100 FOR IT IF I WAS WORKIN RITE NOW AND STILL HAD THAT BITCH CASTED. NOT TALKIN SHIT ........I JUST REALLY WANT A LINCOLN :biggrin: AND I GOT THREE PEOPLE WHO WANT REPLICAS OF THEIRS :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 19 2008, 02:01 PM~11645354
> *:angry:  MAN WHOEVER GOT THE LINCOLN BETTER CAST IT SO WE CAN ALL GET ONE. I WOULD HAVE PAID A $100 FOR IT IF I WAS WORKIN RITE NOW AND STILL HAD THAT BITCH CASTED. NOT TALKIN SHIT ........I JUST REALLY WANT A LINCOLN :biggrin:  AND I GOT THREE PEOPLE WHO WANT REPLICAS OF THEIRS  :uh:
> *



IT'S GOING TO GERMANY :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 18 2008, 02:41 PM~11637635
> * CLEAN RE-BUILD HUH
> *


YUP!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Foo you clearing it out big time DO the damn thing homie 

BUY IT UP HOMIES


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BUY THIS STUFF UP HOMIES........


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2008, 05:36 PM~11647436
> * BUY THIS STUFF UP HOMIES........
> *



Still got the 80 monte? :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 19 2008, 06:38 PM~11647445
> *Still got the 80 monte?  :cheesy:
> *


 ALL YOU :biggrin:

SOLD


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ORIGINAL PLASTIC KIT...1975 CAPRICE..$75.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

ttt MARINATE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 21 2008, 05:37 AM~11656165
> *ttt MARINATE
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

magnum pending


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 23 2008, 09:32 AM~11674665
> * TTT
> *



wanna sell those chrome regal bumpers??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 23 2008, 02:29 PM~11676662
> *wanna sell those chrome regal bumpers??
> *


regal sold already


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAGNUM SOLD ...CARL CAME THROUGH


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

glad you got it


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

how much for the black 65/66 caddy on dub mogul looking wheels that you were gonna build and posted a while back?
I want it! shoot me a PM :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEED THESE GONE ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 30 2008, 12:23 PM~11739841
> *NEED THESE GONE ASAP :biggrin:
> *



MAN first check from this new job, I'll get that 80 monte if you homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i have a question... what car did the wheels on the magnum come from?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KANDY RED CUTLASS...$30.00 SHIPPED</span>


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I NEED THESE CARS GONE ASAP, WILLING TO MAKE DEALS IF 2 OR MORE CARS ARE BOUGHT


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHERE DID THE BLACK LINCOLN GO?????????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 1 2008, 12:24 AM~11746667
> *WHERE DID THE BLACK LINCOLN GO?????????
> *


IT WENT OVERSEAS :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 1 2008, 08:40 AM~11748589
> *IT WENT OVERSEAS :biggrin:
> *




:tears:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT  NEED THESE GONE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

good in my books


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

ttt :420:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Marinate 1st pair arrived at there new home. Will let you know when the other 2 get here.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 6 2008, 08:08 PM~12355529
> *
> *


flatblack caddy up for trade yet? lmao


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 6 2008, 08:17 PM~12355594
> *flatblack caddy up for trade yet? lmao
> *


IT'S BEEN GONE I THOUGHT I HAD SOLD IT TO YOU..SOMEONE IN CANADA GOT IT...SORRY HOMIE


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 6 2008, 08:18 PM~12355600
> *IT'S BEEN GONE I THOUGHT I HAD SOLD IT TO YOU..SOMEONE IN CANADA GOT IT...SORRY HOMIE
> *


not me, I got the 64 vert from you.
if ya remember who got it, pm me, lmk.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 6 2008, 08:20 PM~12355619
> *not me, I got the 64 vert from you.
> if ya remember who got it, pm me, lmk.
> *


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 08:16 AM~11614589
> *PM ME OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


u still got the regal what comes with it and can u repaint the roff


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KANDY RED CUTLASS...$30.00 </span>


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

what u want for the 1/64 cars on top ^^


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 15 2008, 08:07 PM~12438914
> *what u want for the 1/64 cars on top ^^
> *


ALL OF THEM OR JUST THE LOW LOW'S?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lolo's only!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 15 2008, 03:55 PM~12438758
> *1972 IMPALA....$60.00
> 
> 
> ...


how much it that lincoln worth to you? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Dec 15 2008, 08:09 PM~12438939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2008, 08:25 PM~12439132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ALL ME SON.....FIX YOUR PHONE! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

wha else u got forsale??hit me up im interested.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 15 2008, 08:34 PM~12439240
> *wha else u got forsale??hit me up im interested.
> *


WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 15 2008, 06:38 PM~12439282
> *WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR?
> *


umm..61 rag,LS MONTE,MALIBU?elco,2 door euro cadi,bigbody...wha u got?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 15 2008, 08:54 PM~12439513
> *umm..61 rag,LS MONTE,MALIBU?elco,2 door euro cadi,bigbody...wha u got?
> *


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 15 2008, 06:59 PM~12439566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much ??wha about the pink ls u got in ur profile?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 15 2008, 09:03 PM~12439607
> *how much ??wha about the pink ls u got in ur profile?
> *


pm me we can talk


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 15 2008, 07:04 PM~12439611
> *pm me we can talk
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOLD


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish I had money for the hilux parts. I'm broke  how much? I'll try to come up on some $.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 16 2008, 04:59 PM~12450096
> *SOLD
> *


i'll try to get the shit out saturday mail


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 16 2008, 06:59 PM~12450096
> *SOLD
> *


 :0 whats sold?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 16 2008, 07:22 PM~12451720
> *:0 whats sold?
> *


just some truck parts


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MISSING UNDERCARRIAGE

















LOOKS LIKE EVERYTHING IS THERE..STARTED..NOT BY ME THEY WHERE GIVEN TO ME

















BRAND NEW STILL SEALED









OPEN TO TRADES


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

pm on the 62 catilina


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 17 2008, 11:35 PM~12461910
> *pm on the 62 catilina
> *


open to trades or sales


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: 




:biggrin: 



Arrived to day in good shape.

Thank You.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 18 2008, 03:21 PM~12467116
> *:wave:
> :biggrin:
> Arrived to day in good shape.
> ...


SORRY FOR THE DELAY BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2008, 04:36 PM~12467246
> *SORRY FOR THE DELAY BRO :biggrin:
> *



No problem.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

still waitn on those pics


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 16 2008, 07:59 PM~12450096
> *SOLD
> *


Pinky?..... :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 18 2008, 06:48 PM~12468922
> *Pinky?..... :angry:
> *


HELL NAH.....THATS A KEEPER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 18 2008, 06:46 PM~12468898
> *still waitn on those pics
> *


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2008, 05:02 PM~12469041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: how we gonna do this?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 18 2008, 07:16 PM~12469146
> *:thumbsup: how we gonna do this?
> *


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2008, 05:34 PM~12469309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what u got left


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

pm me on the 300


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 16 2008, 07:16 AM~11614589
> *PM ME OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


 u got this one and the 1/64 cars? how much


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KANDY RED CUTLASS...$30.00 </span>


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ORIGINAL PLASTIC KIT...1975 CAPRICE..$75.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

HOE MUCH FOR THE BLACK TC??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 16 2009, 09:46 PM~13908761
> *HOE MUCH FOR THE BLACK TC??
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY BRO IT'S LONG GONE, HIT UP ROLLINOLSKOO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOR SALE...PM ME OFFER


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

WHA ELSE U TRYIN TO GET RID OF??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@May 16 2009, 11:43 PM~13909687
> *WHA ELSE U TRYIN TO GET RID OF??
> *


EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE, MALIBU NEEDS A SUNROOF! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 16 2009, 09:44 PM~13909694
> *EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE, MALIBU NEEDS A SUNROOF! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 U GOT ANY PICS??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KANDY RED CUTLASS...$30.00 </span>


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ORIGINAL PLASTIC KIT...1975 CAPRICE..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Always sickass work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*SWAP MEET*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

still got the catalina? I have cash in hand


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

sorry catalina sold  ttt


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

everything must go


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WILLING TO MAKE DEALS ON ANY OF THESE CARS..PM ME...NEED MONEY


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 16 2009, 06:36 AM~14204426
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 16 2009, 01:03 PM~14207232
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i want that regal just dead broke right now...trades?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That 58 is badass


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Something bout that van..... Bump for you homie!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYHTING MUST GO


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUY IT UP...MARINATE A GOOD HOMIE TO DEAL WITH!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*SWAP MEET*

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


whatup mang?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ORLANDO I (Oct 5, 2008)

what u still have left im lookin for a few things and have some extra money i need 2 get ride of and get some new toys :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KANDY RED CUTLASS...$30.00


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ORIGINAL PLASTIC KIT...1975 CAPRICE..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

everything must go


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOR SALE...PM ME OFFER


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

I WANT THAT BLACK LINCOLN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

how much on the astro van? pm me the offers u have on it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jun 19 2009, 12:39 AM~14235986
> *how much on the astro van?  pm me the offers u have on it
> *



DON'T HAVE ANY OFFERS YET ..PM YOUR OFFER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PAINT ON ONE OF THE PATTERNS HAS CRACKED


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KANDY RED CUTLASS...$30.00


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ORIGINAL PLASTIC KIT...1975 CAPRICE..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

everything must go


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice Duece, IM the price tag?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEED THESE CARS GONE HOMIES..PM ME OFFERS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 19 2009, 01:50 PM~14240634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


quantos?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PM ME A OFFER BRO :biggrin: 

TTT....NEED THESE CARS GONE ASAP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEED THESE CARS GONE ASAP


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 19 2009, 01:50 PM~14240634
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this bitch is bad! i got a 61 like this kandy red also with an all gold OLD BIGKID ENTERPRISE KIT on it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEED THESE CARS GONE ASAP


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats your asking price range bro?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 24 2009, 07:16 PM~14287533
> *Whats your asking price range bro?
> *


ACCEPTING ALL OFFERS BRO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 19 2009, 04:39 PM~14241129
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like this one...good luck on the sale homie...wish i had the money to get it...but i aint got near enough for what its worth


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Jun 25 2009, 07:46 PM~14299610
> *i like this one...good luck on the sale homie...wish i had the money to get it...but i aint got near enough for what its worth
> *




 PM YOUR OFFER HOMIE




TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KANDY RED CUTLASS...$30.00


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ORIGINAL PLASTIC KIT...1975 CAPRICE..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SALE PENDING ON 58


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PAINT ON ONE OF THE PATTERNS HAS CRACKED


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2009, 10:13 AM~14314417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


quantos? trades?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHOOT ME AN OFFER BRO IN PM..NEED CASH :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

58 sold


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

what up marinate hey homie is that 71 for sale n how much homie  thks


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 30 2009, 03:47 PM~14342640
> *what up marinate hey homie is that 71 for sale n how much homie   thks
> *


sorry bro no 71  


TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Damn homie dats a clean ass thumbnail pic.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2009, 09:13 AM~14314417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the gold? is it plated?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

just wondering how much is the cutty


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 2 2009, 08:15 AM~14360665
> *just wondering how much is the cutty
> *


$30.00, JUST NEED FOIL & RECLEAR


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

hey bro do u know of any local model comps??


----------



## 26cruiser (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 27 2009, 10:13 AM~14314417
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Did u gold plate the chrome?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 30 2009, 07:23 PM~14346254
> *sorry bro no 71
> TTT   :biggrin:
> *


AH FUEY :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just send the shit to me


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 3 2009, 05:23 PM~14376156
> *just send the shit to me
> *


 :biggrin: call me mang..... happy 4th


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 18 2009, 04:50 PM~14232630
> *KANDY RED CUTLASS...$30.00
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MARINATE U STILL HAVE THIS ONE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 7 2009, 02:00 PM~14403613
> *HEY MARINATE U STILL HAVE THIS ONE
> *



YES I DO :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PAINT ON ONE OF THE PATTERNS HAS CRACKED


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much for that one


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEED THESE CARS GONE...ASAP...IN NEED OF MONEY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*HEADS UP ! I SENT YOUR PACKAGE TODAY ! 2 DAY PRIOITY WITH CONFRIMATION ! YOUR NUMBER IS 

0308 3390 0001 6468 0933*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 10 2009, 05:51 PM~14437738
> *HEADS  UP  !  I  SENT  YOUR  PACKAGE  TODAY  !  2 DAY  PRIOITY  WITH  CONFRIMATION  !  YOUR  NUMBER  IS
> 
> 0308 3390 0001 6468 0933
> *


  RIGHT ON MINI THANKS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>NEED TO SELL THESE CARS ASAP, IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME..THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

if i had some money id peel that regal off you nice builds homie that 62 is bad ass too


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 10 2009, 10:39 PM~14439996
> *if i had some money id peel that regal off you nice builds homie that 62 is bad ass too
> *



THANKS HOMIE....TTT....NEED MONEY HOMIES IN A BIND


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2009, 10:00 AM~14442344
> *THANKS HOMIE....TTT....NEED MONEY HOMIES IN A BIND
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PAINT ON ONE OF THE PATTERNS HAS CRACKED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>NEED TO SELL THESE CARS ASAP, IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME..THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2009, 05:45 PM~14450552
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 





awwww sheeeeit! :biggrin: 


does this mean what i think it means?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYTHING MUST GO BRO, THEY CAN GET BUILT AGAIN


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

why you gotta do this when im broke as a joke  



you and pancho are killin me damnit!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2009, 10:03 PM~14453562
> *EVERYTHING MUST GO BRO, THEY CAN GET BUILT AGAIN
> *


WHAT A SHAME.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2009, 01:45 PM~14450552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  
HOW MUCH?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jul 13 2009, 07:34 PM~14462378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHOOT EM AN OFFER THROUGH PM


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 12 2009, 02:45 PM~14450552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 PM me on "pinky" how much? also, how bad is the crack on the pattern on the 6 duece?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 13 2009, 09:01 PM~14463540
> *PM me on "pinky" how much? also, how bad is the crack on the pattern on the 6 duece?
> *


pinky is already pending  the crack is not that bad, it's just in one of the patterns


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2009, 03:52 PM~14462589
> *CAN ALWAYS GET BUILT AGAIN CARNAL, ONLY WORKING 36 HRS AIN'T GOING TO CUT IT
> 
> SHOOT EM AN OFFER THROUGH PM
> *


i feel ya homie.... times are fukkin tough...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PINKY SOLD...THANKS BIGMANDO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2009, 07:17 PM~14463736
> *PINKY SOLD...THANKS BIGMANDO :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>NEED TO SELL THESE CARS ASAP, IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME..THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT buy the clean rides up homies help him out


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I like your rides homie! When are you going to build your entire car club??? Mini version of Majetics A-Town! That would be badass!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 18 2009, 11:04 PM~14515914
> *I like your rides homie! When are you going to build your entire car club??? Mini version of Majetics A-Town! That would be badass!
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 20 2009, 07:03 AM~14523941
> *
> *


SUP HOMIE.."PINKY 87" ARRIVED TODAY..THANKS .


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 17 2009, 10:39 PM~14509620
> *TTT buy the clean rides up homies help him out
> *


I DID..SHIPPIN WAS ACCURATE.HES A GOOD GUY TO DO BIZNESS WITH!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jul 20 2009, 08:09 PM~14531066
> *SUP HOMIE.."PINKY 87" ARRIVED  TODAY..THANKS .
> *


 :0 


> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jul 20 2009, 08:11 PM~14531097
> *I DID..SHIPPIN WAS ACCURATE.HES A GOOD GUY TO DO BIZNESS WITH!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS WHATS UP HOMIE HOPE YOU LIKE IT


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Sep 9 2008, 05:01 PM~11561642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO U STILL GOT ANY OF THESE??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jul 20 2009, 09:24 PM~14532064
> *DO U STILL GOT ANY OF THESE??
> *


  ALL SOLD, JUST GOT THE PINK ONE I PM'ED YOU


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Regal pending


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2009, 04:16 PM~14475151
> *<span style='color:red'>NEED TO SELL THESE CARS ASAP, IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME..THANKS FOR YOUR HELP
> *


TTT FOR HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>NEED TO SELL THESE CARS ASAP, IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME..THANKS FOR YOUR HELP  

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

PURPLE REGAL SOLD  THANKS EVIL C


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEED THESE CARS GONE FELLA'S


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Im broke, but I will bump for ya


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea lets just keep bumping it for homie :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS FELLA'S  TTT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT*

yea lets just keep bumping it for homie :cheesy:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

do u know if ther is a model show at the lowrider show on the 15/16?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jul 24 2009, 03:08 PM~14572371
> *do u know if ther is a model show at the lowrider show on the 15/16?
> *


YES THERE IS $35.OO A MODEL


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2009, 02:31 PM~14572608
> *YES THERE IS $35.OO A MODEL
> *


 :0 wow thats a grip! you or any of the MCBA entering?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 24 2009, 03:21 AM~14567600
> *TTT
> 
> yea lets just keep bumping it for homie  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut bout the ls


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOLD THE LS HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEED THESE CARS GONE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>PRICES HAVE CHANGES, NEED THESE CARS GONE....KIDS NEED MORE SCHOOL CLOTHS  IF YOU WANT A CAR & THINK IT'S TO MUCH PM WE CAN TALK


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WILLING TO LET THIS ON GO ALSO, EVERYTHING IS CHROME PLATED OR PAINTED  PM FOR PRICE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey marinate does that 59 is all built or just painted bro how much


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 8 2009, 12:48 PM~14711470
> *hey marinate does that 59 is all built or just painted bro how much
> *


IT'S PAINTED..YOU HAVE TO FINISH


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PM SENT! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt...need these cars gone, kids don't get cheaper as they get older


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I HAVE TO SAY SORRY TO EVIL C, DUDE PAYED ME FOR THE REGAL ALMOST 2 WEEKS AGO, HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET TO THE POST OFFICE, SORRY BRO I'LL GET IT OUT THIS WEEK  


TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2009, 10:30 PM~14741559
> *I HAVE TO SAY SORRY TO EVIL C, DUDE PAYED ME FOR THE REGAL ALMOST 2 WEEKS AGO, HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO GET TO THE POST OFFICE, SORRY BRO I'LL GET IT OUT THIS WEEK
> TTT
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

along with the 67?? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Aug 12 2009, 11:54 AM~14746758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

:biggrin: wat up big dog how much 4 da 59 and my boy wants 2 no how much 4 da purple euto lac. pm me please and by da way ur shit is sick


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Bump for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 8 2009, 12:28 PM~14711362
> *<span style='color:red'>PRICES HAVE CHANGES, NEED THESE CARS GONE....KIDS NEED MORE SCHOOL CLOTHS  IF YOU WANT A CAR & THINK IT'S TO MUCH PM WE CAN TALK
> *


REALLY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 8 2009, 10:30 AM~14711370
> *WILLING TO LET THIS ON GO ALSO, EVERYTHING IS CHROME PLATED OR PAINTED  PM FOR PRICE
> 
> 
> ...


price shipped????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>PRICES HAVE CHANGES, NEED THESE CARS GONE....KIDS NEED MORE SCHOOL CLOTHS  IF YOU WANT A CAR & THINK IT'S TO MUCH PM WE CAN TALK


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WILLING TO LET THIS ON GO ALSO, EVERYTHING IS CHROME PLATED OR PAINTED  PM FOR PRICE


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

homie u still the ls and the regal?? lmk how much local pick up


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck on the sales Homie

Your models look amazing  

{Really dig that blue 59" }


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan+Aug 15 2009, 03:17 AM~14776115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO...............................TTT...................


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

THANKS . DO U DO CUSTOME ORDERS . I DIG UR WORK HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Aug 15 2009, 02:04 PM~14778156
> *THANKS . DO U DO CUSTOME ORDERS . I DIG UR WORK HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE, PM ME WE CAN TALK


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

wats up loco did u get my message


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ORIGINAL PLASTIC KIT...1975 CAPRICE..60.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 14 2009, 05:23 PM~14773084
> *WILLING TO LET THIS ON GO ALSO, EVERYTHING IS CHROME PLATED OR PAINTED  PM FOR PRICE
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I NEED THESE CARS GONE AS SOON AS POSSIBLE..NEED TO PAY BILLS..PM ME I YOU REALLY WANT A CAR, WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*SWAP MEET!!!!!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 14 2009, 06:23 PM~14773084
> *WILLING TO LET THIS ON GO ALSO, EVERYTHING IS CHROME PLATED OR PAINTED  PM FOR PRICE
> 
> 
> ...



THE 59 IS HHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAARD! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rollin 70's (Dec 8, 2007)

70 impala..u got?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin 70's_@Aug 28 2009, 08:53 PM~14915530
> *70 impala..u got?
> *


SORRY BRO I DON'T











NEED ALL THESE CAR'S GONE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2009, 11:21 PM~14924397
> *
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>NEED TO SELL THESE CARS ASAP, IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME..THANKS FOR YOUR HELP  

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KANDY RED CUTLASS...$25.00


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got the 7 today homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 1 2009, 05:38 PM~14950910
> *got the 7 today homie
> *


  right on homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

is that cutty compelte


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 5 2009, 05:24 PM~14990691
> *is that cutty compelte
> *


yes it is


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 30 2009, 11:01 AM~14926102
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pm me on this one bro


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 30 2009, 10:01 AM~14926102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What do you use for the Chrome.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT....


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 30 2009, 10:01 AM~14926102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$68 SHIPPED..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>NEED TO SELL THESE CARS ASAP, IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME..THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 11 2009, 08:22 PM~15056556
> *
> *


PM SENT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Come on now people help the Homie out and buy up. He's got some clean shit for cheap. :buttkick:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Sep 13 2009, 08:43 PM~15070025
> *Come on now people help the Homie out and buy up. He's got some clean shit for cheap. :buttkick:
> *



thanks homie.......  ttt


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR A GOOD SELLER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

59 SOLD....THANKS SOLO


----------



## highlander420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Im new to this forum you do some amazing paint work man. Do you by chance have any 49 merc`s?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT help a homie out


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 14 2009, 07:45 PM~15081737
> *59 SOLD....THANKS SOLO
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup homie. you gonna make Vegas this year?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 18 2009, 07:30 AM~15116729
> *wassup homie. you gonna make Vegas this year?
> *


YES SIR..ARE YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 18 2009, 08:38 AM~15117610
> *YES SIR..ARE YOU? :biggrin:
> *


I WILL BUT MY CAR WONT!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 18 2009, 08:38 AM~15117610
> *YES SIR..ARE YOU? :biggrin:
> *



yeah, heading out Friday Morning, trailering a 48 Trokita out for the show.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 18 2009, 11:03 PM~15124203
> *yeah, heading out Friday Morning, trailering a 48 Trokita out for the show.
> *


I'LL BE THERE THURSDAY MORNING..STAYING AT CIRCUS CIRCUS..WHERE YOU STAYING?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 18 2009, 11:15 PM~15124728
> *I'LL BE THERE THURSDAY MORNING..STAYING AT CIRCUS CIRCUS..WHERE YOU STAYING?
> *



didn't even ask, they just said drive and you have a room and I said cool....

I think Roger's going too (Tribeldogg)


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>NEED TO SELL THESE CARS ASAP, IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME..THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That 6duece is soooooo fukin dope.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 20 2009, 08:24 PM~15136581
> *
> *


Dam *****. still selling all your shit.  
Thats what happens when you join the Majestics. you need to make all the shows. and have deep pockets. I say sell dope, Instead of selling all your shit. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2009, 09:52 PM~15136954
> *Dam *****. still selling all your shit.
> Thats what happens when you join the Majestics. you need to make all the shows. and have deep pockets. I say sell dope, Instead of selling all your shit.  :biggrin:
> *




BUILDING A MALIBU & 4 KIDS AIN'T CHEAP, MODELS CAN ALWAYS GET RE-BUILD


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2009, 09:52 PM~15136954
> *Dam *****. still selling all your shit.
> Thats what happens when you join the Majestics. you need to make all the shows. and have deep pockets. I say sell dope, Instead of selling all your shit.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: the fucked up thing is you do actually contimplate that :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style=\'color:green\'>$25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEED THESE GONE PM ME ANY OFFER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yup... i've talked to many vendors and seems all are out of stock already and it has been discontinued.... hold on to whatever you can find...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2009, 09:48 PM~15224333
> *yup... i've talked to many vendors and seems all are out of stock already and it has been discontinued.... hold on to whatever you can find...
> *


THANKS BRO..I'LL GET ANOTHER ONE SOMEWHERE I NEED MONEY


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

PM SENT!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Sep 29 2009, 10:12 PM~15224447
> *PM SENT!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEW ADDITIONS.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style=\'color:green\'>$25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what all is needed for that 71 to be done


----------



## 26cruiser. (Jul 26, 2009)

[/quote]



Is the chrome for this truck and is it the complete kit??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> what all is needed for that 71 to be done


 ADD DASH & WINDSHIELD



>


Is the chrome for this truck and is it the complete kit??
[/quote]

NO THE CHROME IS FOR A MONTE & DONKY CADY....THE TRUCK IS COMPLETE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Do you have the chrome bumpers for the truck? What do you want for the truck?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 2 2009, 12:13 AM~15246428
> *Do you have the chrome bumpers for the truck?  What do you want for the truck?
> *


HAVE CHROME, $25 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT SOMEONE NEEDS TO SCOOP THESE CLEAN ASS MODELS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT IT TODAY SOLO...THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 3 2009, 06:22 PM~15259685
> *GOT IT TODAY SOLO...THANKS HOMIE
> *


any time brother you know!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEW ADDITIONS.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

<span style=\'color:green\'>$25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

75 CAPRICE SOLD


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 5 2009, 07:28 PM~15276911
> *75 CAPRICE SOLD
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Come on now people pick some shit up from the Homie he's got some nice shit for cheap. Make him a offer.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THANKS HOMIE!
PICS DID NOTHING FOR THIS RIDE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 12 2009, 11:36 PM~15338533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM BIG HOMIE...GOOD SEEING YOU THIS WEEKEND


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got the Town Car and the 59 Impala. :biggrin: 
THANKS BRO


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1+Oct 13 2009, 08:26 AM~15340401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

t t t for homie


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

IS DAT 62IMPALA. SOLD


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

..........................................TTT.........................................






SORRY CHRIS619 I HAVE NOT SENT YOUR CAPRICE, BEEN BUSY AT WORK........DISPENCA HOMIE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

How much you want for the Purple 50? Is it complete?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

WHAT DO U STILL HAVE FORSALE??


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 20 2009, 05:14 PM~15132553
> *$30.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


damm thats a deal, i seen these resin go for 45-50 bucks eazy and thats just the resin, you still would have to pay for shipping, don't sleep on this good deal.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2009, 01:15 PM~15493815
> *..........................................TTT.........................................
> SORRY CHRIS619 I HAVE NOT SENT YOUR CAPRICE, BEEN BUSY AT WORK........DISPENCA HOMIE
> *


It's all good bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 28 2009, 05:17 PM~15496159
> *How much you want for the Purple 50?  Is it complete?
> *


????????????????????????????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Oct 2 2009, 12:13 AM~15246428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 29 2009, 05:20 PM~15507553
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


My bad.....didn't see that other post.....I'll let you know...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so thats what you used that motor for. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2009, 12:45 PM~15521854
> *
> 
> 
> ...





that bitch is mean boi!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2009, 09:45 AM~15521854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2009, 08:45 AM~15521854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS BAD ASS.HOW MUCH??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the caprice today


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2009, 10:45 AM~15521854
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch is hard as fuck


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEW ADDITIONS.....




















































$25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> NEW ADDITIONS.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SKIRTS FOR A 64 IMPALA


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

how much for that purple 50 chevy truck?


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

I WANT THE 65 SKIRTS AND 67 HOOD


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 2 2010, 04:42 PM~16162861
> *I WANT THE 65 SKIRTS AND 67 HOOD
> *


THERE IN YOUR BOX, DON'T WORY ABOUT IT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SKIRTS FOR YOUR 50 BOMB TRUCK


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Wat else you got? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 2 2010, 04:31 PM~16163201
> *Wat else you got? :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS IT! :biggrin: FOR NOW!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

how much for all the chrome arms?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 2 2010, 05:37 PM~16163243
> *how much for all the chrome arms?
> *


SORRY BROTHER THERE GONE :angry:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 2 2010, 02:58 PM~16162604
> *how much for that purple 50 chevy truck?
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 2 2010, 08:34 PM~16164671
> *
> *


SORRY BRO THATS GONE ALSO


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

homie want the bomb skirts....lemme kno


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2010, 08:40 PM~16164735
> *homie  want the bomb skirts....lemme kno
> *


pm me a trade deal.....


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

How Much For The RED 68 Rag?  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 05:04 PM~16163013
> *FOR YOUR 50 BOMB TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


i got some 1109s for these.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 4 2010, 09:42 PM~16185165
> *i got some 1109s for these.....
> *


  pm me more details


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Wat you want for the 64 skirts? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2010, 06:04 PM~16292623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

WHAT ELSE YOU GOT?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 17 2010, 05:40 PM~16318268
> *WHAT ELSE YOU GOT?
> *


NOTHIN YET :wow:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2009, 09:45 AM~15521854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still available? if so pm me price shipped. gracias

nevermind... i just went back a saw its gone


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

can you pm me what you have left homies i got cash so send me pics and prices :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*ITS THAT TIME AGAIN HOMIES*


FOR SALE...NO LOW BALLERS.....KIT NOT BEING MADE NO MORE.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

sold


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*NO WHEELS  *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

sold


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

some nice builds


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*
1961 CHEVY STATION WAGON, BROKE DURING SHIPPER FROM PREVIOUS OWNER*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*1974 KIT, MISSING BACK WINDOW CAN USE 76 WINDOW*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*FLAKED OUT CUTLASS*


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR A GOOD SELLER :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 30 2010, 10:36 PM~17932024
> *TTT FOR A GOOD SELLER  :biggrin:
> *


thanks loco


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 30 2010, 09:31 PM~17931978
> *1974 KIT, MISSING BACK WINDOW CAN USE 76 WINDOW
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 i got an extra back window foo


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

i didnt know u messed with models marinate,badass bro!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*ITS THAT TIME AGAIN HOMIES*
$25.00 SHIPPED





























































*NO WHEELS  *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

74 sold




*FLAKED OUT CUTLASS*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> *1974 KIT, MISSING BACK WINDOW CAN USE 76 WINDOW*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 1 2010, 11:17 AM~17934667
> *ITS THAT TIME AGAIN HOMIES
> $25.00 SHIPPED
> 
> ...


no price on the caddy?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

got some rims?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jul 1 2010, 09:10 AM~17935486
> *no price on the caddy?
> *


it says $25.00 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Jul 1 2010, 11:13 AM~17935499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*FOR THE CHRYSLER  *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

lookin for a done glasshouse


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 1 2010, 03:08 PM~17937359
> *lookin for a done glasshouse
> *


JUST SOLD AN ALL RED ONE YESTERDAY  















TTT :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT for the AZ homie!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2010, 12:10 PM~17945809
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Noooooo..... Sellin' the 6 too??? :wow: Dam.... :happysad: Still got the 74 Caprice?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT TO GET RIDE OF MY CARS TO FOR MY 1:1 SCALE JIMBO, SUCKS BUT OH WELL  STILL GOT THE CAPRICE


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2010, 12:33 PM~17946035
> *GOT TO GET RIDE OF MY CARS TO FOR MY 1:1 SCALE JIMBO, SUCKS BUT OH WELL  STILL GOT THE CAPRICE
> *



I hear ya bro. Models come and go. Gotta keep that 1:1 on point tho! I'ma text you bout that 74 a lil' later with some progress pics on the SHIT!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*ITS THAT TIME AGAIN HOMIES*
$25.00 SHIPPED


























































*NO WHEELS  *



wagon sold


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

74 sold


*FLAKED OUT CUTLASS*















































WILLING TO HEAR ANY OFFER, JUST BE REAL NOT NO 25 CENTS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

T T T!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

that 66 is sick homie!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2010, 12:10 PM~17945809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's the ticket bro, pm me please.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jul 2 2010, 11:35 PM~17950352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMED


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2010, 02:26 PM~17946621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck i wish i had the money looking for any trades for car shit


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 3 2010, 01:23 AM~17950933
> *fuck i wish i had the money looking for any trades for car shit
> *


what you got in mind loco :biggrin:


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 3 2010, 12:33 AM~17950967
> *:biggrin:
> what you got in mind loco :biggrin:
> *


y0uu got any m0ntes???


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2010, 03:26 PM~17946621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Nice !


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 2 2010, 12:26 PM~17946621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the 6?? PM with price...Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 2 2010, 12:01 PM~17946336
> *I hear ya bro. Models come and go. Gotta keep that 1:1 on point tho! I'ma text you bout that 74 a lil' later with some progress pics on the SHIT!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey YYYEEEEEMMMMIIIIII!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:angry: DAMNIT!! Who bought the 74 Cutty!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 3 2010, 09:43 AM~17951984
> *:angry: DAMNIT!! Who bought the 74 Cutty!
> *


i got the cutty, i sold the 74 caprice


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*ITS THAT TIME AGAIN HOMIES*
$25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT For the homie!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

pm me a price on that purple impala if u still got it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jul 4 2010, 12:38 PM~17958845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMED


----------



## papiloco1 (Jun 26, 2010)

You ever come across any 76 impalas? 
if so, let me know! Ill pick it up QUICK!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

:wow: i love that 66 wish i had some cash to make an offer :happysad:


----------



## monte23 (Jul 6, 2010)

still have the el camino ?


----------



## monte23 (Jul 6, 2010)

30 $ for the ell camino


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte23_@Jul 6 2010, 08:02 PM~17977168
> *30 $ for the ell camino
> *


sorry elco is gone to miami :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2010, 10:20 PM~17977361
> *sorry elco is gone to miami :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 6 2010, 08:27 PM~17977457
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

price for the 66


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 7 2010, 10:44 AM~17982371
> *price for the 66 :dunno:
> *


$150.00


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 7 2010, 11:03 AM~17982507
> *$150.00
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*ITS THAT TIME AGAIN HOMIES*
$25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

A little out of my league right now, GLWS on all your cars, you have some really nice builds bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 7 2010, 11:19 AM~17982614
> *A little out of my league right now, GLWS on all your cars, you have some really nice builds bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


its well worth it but make a deal with him.hes good peeps.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Jul 7 2010, 11:19 AM~17982614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks loco


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 7 2010, 11:21 AM~17982625
> *what in your league?
> 
> thanks loco
> *


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 7 2010, 09:21 AM~17982625
> *what in your league?
> 
> thanks loco
> *


I don't have it not even close to that, I need to sell my 66 convertible first, and then maybe we can work out a deal


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2010, 09:24 AM~17982644
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 7 2010, 11:32 AM~17982697
> *I don't have it not even close to that, I need to sell my 66 convertible first, and then maybe we can work out a deal
> *


SEND ME THAT RAG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 7 2010, 09:35 AM~17982712
> *SEND ME THAT RAG :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It has a 65 interior though


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jul 7 2010, 11:35 AM~17982712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how you doing bro.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 7 2010, 11:39 AM~17982742
> *It has a 65 interior though
> *


STILL A *RAG* :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 7 2010, 12:00 PM~17982898
> *STILL A RAG :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

That's true


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT for your guys trade


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:ninja: :rofl:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 3 2010, 10:17 AM~17951875
> *How much for the 6?? PM with price...Thanx :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*ITS THAT TIME AGAIN HOMIES*
$25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

bringin this up to the top 4 u perro... 








this pic just happen to pop up :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2010, 03:41 PM~18026782
> *:wow:  :boink:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*FLAKED OUT CUTLASS*












































WILLING TO HEAR ANY OFFER, JUST BE REAL NOT NO 25 CENTS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

30 cents? :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2010, 09:57 PM~18031616
> *30 cents? :biggrin:
> *


Cmon .30 cents?? two shiny quarters... final offer! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 13 2010, 12:22 AM~18032209
> *Cmon .30 cents??  two shiny quarters... final offer!  :biggrin:
> *


marinate.I'll give you shiny quarters and a bag of dorritos. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2010, 03:37 PM~18037133
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: some chili chese fritos? :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*TTT...NEED TO SELL THESE CAR ASAP :happysad: *


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:36 PM~18049281
> *TTT...NEED TO SELL THESE CAR ASAP :happysad:
> *


pm me how much for the green caddy and the pink 2 door you havent finished :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2010, 11:40 AM~18052527
> *ttt
> *


looking for a baby blue big body..... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jul 15 2010, 02:07 PM~18054528
> *looking for a baby blue big body..... :biggrin:
> *


 SOLD IT :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 12 2010, 03:32 PM~18026671
> *bringin this up to the top 4 u perro...
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2010, 06:08 PM~18055651
> *SOLD IT :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$25.00 SHIPPED








































     


































































*FLAKED OUT CUTLASS* 
















































NEED THESE CARS GONE


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

HELP A BROTHA OUT PEOPLE!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey marinate wat color is that on that 66 bro that color is is sick :wow:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 12 2010, 04:32 PM~18026671
> *bringin this up to the top 4 u perro...
> 
> 
> ...


two words...yum-my! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman+Jul 17 2010, 02:25 PM~18069417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tks bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ebbenezer66 (Jul 19, 2010)

OK GUYS ! THIS IS JUST HELP YOU AUTO SALES
The automobile industry is expected to do well in the year’s first quarter, ended June, but the growth in sales and profits may not be as good as in the previous four quarters, due to a higher base effect.

___________________________________________-

Auto Parts
Car Parts


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ebbenezer66_@Jul 19 2010, 05:00 AM~18080432
> *OK GUYS ! THIS IS JUST HELP YOU AUTO SALES
> The automobile industry is expected to do well in the year’s first quarter, ended June, but the growth in sales and profits may not be as good as in the previous four quarters, due to a higher base effect.
> 
> ...


WTF? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

how much for the ls??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

how much for the "66" ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*NEED THESE CAR GONE ASAP, WILLING TO HEAR OFFERS :happysad: *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:happysad: TTT


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sweet rides homie, good luck bro!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 26 2010, 02:59 PM~18144564
> *sweet rides homie, good luck bro!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE











TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

I know you want that shifter kit eddie. i want a couple models. What ya say????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jul 28 2010, 11:18 PM~18170364
> *I know you want that shifter kit eddie. i want a couple models. What ya say????
> *


 :wow: what you got in mind bro? :wow:


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

what up bro...were do u get ur model parts and rims at? I've been lookin around but i don't know where they sell em these days...help a fellow AZ builder out lol :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Jul 29 2010, 10:41 AM~18173477
> *what up bro...were do u get ur model parts and rims at? I've been lookin around but i don't know where they sell em these days...help a fellow AZ builder out lol :thumbsup:  :drama:
> *


GET AT ME IN A PM


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$25.00 SHIPPED








































     






























































*FLAKED OUT CUTLASS* 












































NEED THESE CARS GONE 





























JUST ADDED THE DUECE


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

prices :wow: i dont want to make lowball offers :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt for the M :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Aug 1 2010, 03:42 PM~18199920
> *prices  :wow:  i dont want to make lowball offers  :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*66 IS GONE TO CALIFORNIA!  *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT for some bad ass models..! :biggrin:


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

how much 4 the duece


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*$125.00 for the green lac

$35.00 for the kandy cutty

$25.00 for the 300

$80.00 on the duece, not finished (motor)

need to get ride of these cars asap, thanks  *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 2 2010, 09:42 PM~18212074
> *66 IS GONE TO CALIFORNIA!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 9 2010, 10:15 PM~18267001
> *$125.00 for the green lac
> 
> $35.00 for the kandy cutty
> ...


great prices for some sick rides


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 9 2010, 04:58 PM~18267404
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU HOME YET :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2010, 11:24 PM~18289942
> * ttt
> *


wish i had extra cash.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 2 2010, 01:09 PM~18208283
> *ttt for the M :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$25.00 SHIPPED








































     
*FLAKED OUT CUTLASS* 












































NEED THESE CARS GONE 



























JUST ADDED THE DUECE 




*$125.00 for the green lac

$35.00 for the kandy cutty

$25.00 for the 300

$80.00 on the duece, not finished (motor)

need to get ride of these cars asap, thanks  *


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT

free bump


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$100.00 for the green lac

$35.00 for the kandy cutty

$25.00 for the 300

$60.00 on the duece, not finished (motor)

 NEED THESE GONE ASAP


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

love to pick up the caddy but i got to get out of my lil hole im in then come up...  
hopefully its still there when i get some loot goin..good luck with your sales.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*MAKE REASONABLE OFFER*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

....


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 30 2010, 10:15 AM~18184800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Liking the 66 bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 12 2010, 10:43 PM~18297711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think i might just have to have this lil project right here...pm sent.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 9 2010, 05:38 PM~18267805
> *YOU HOME YET :biggrin:
> *


oh damn didnt see this que onda loco :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

is the bare metal foil on the candy red cuttlas clear coated over? if not i will prob...by it an just redue the bmf to all crome.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 17 2010, 06:32 AM~18330610
> *is the bare metal foil on the candy red cuttlas clear coated over? if not i will prob...by  it an just redue the bmf to all crome.
> *


Cleared over bro, TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 18 2010, 01:24 PM~18343290
> *Cleared over bro,    TTT
> *


  even the wheel wells? i like the paint but want to do all crome foil ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

sell that Pontiac to Justin... that looks like the car he's building


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

q onda wey


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Need thse cars gone, got some bills to pay. Willing to hear offers.

Jayson, Evan, Ray, 85biartz, your packages are going out this week. Thanks for your patience


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 24 2010, 02:39 PM~18395101
> *Need thse cars gone, got some bills to pay. Willing to hear offers.
> 
> Jayson, Evan, Ray, 85biartz, your packages are going out this week. Thanks for your patience
> *



no problem  i got some update pics, i'll txt u them tomorrow :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 24 2010, 05:39 PM~18395101
> *Need thse cars gone, got some bills to pay. Willing to hear offers.
> 
> Jayson, Evan, Ray, 85biartz, your packages are going out this week. Thanks for your patience
> *


  I've got to get something out to you too.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Aug 24 2010, 08:05 PM~18397335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thanks for your patience bro :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 24 2010, 03:39 PM~18395101
> *Need thse cars gone, got some bills to pay. Willing to hear offers.
> 
> Jayson, Evan, Ray, 85biartz, your packages are going out this week. Thanks for your patience
> *



do your thang homeboy get your tape boogie on :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$25.00 SHIPPED








































     
*FLAKED OUT CUTLASS* 












































NEED THESE CARS GONE 



























JUST ADDED THE DUECE 
*$100.00 for the green lac

$35.00 for the kandy cutty

$25.00 for the 300

$50.00 on the duece, not finished (motor)

need to get ride of these cars asap, thanks  *












*MAKE REASONABLE OFFER*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2010, 07:36 PM~18454741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i thought the lac was gone :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 2 2010, 08:36 PM~18474318
> *damn i thought the lac was gone :wow:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: we need to sell them aaaaaalll foo :biggrin: got a frame and shit to paint :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

yes we do........free shipping..need to sell asap


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 11 2010, 08:21 AM~18540101
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  we need to sell them aaaaaalll foo  :biggrin:     got a frame and shit to paint  :biggrin:
> *



do the damn thang danny make eddie pull of them undies and get to it vegas is a month away :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$25.00 SHIPPED








































     
*FLAKED OUT CUTLASS* 












































NEED THESE CARS GONE 



























JUST ADDED THE DUECE 
*$100.00 for the green lac

$35.00 for the kandy cutty

$25.00 for the 300

$50.00 on the duece, not finished (motor)

need to get ride of these cars asap, thanks  *












*MAKE REASONABLE OFFER*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 14 2010, 07:02 PM~18568937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big M.. I will give you $80.00 for the green lac. if you still have it in Oct.? 
I'm likeing that duce too fool, but whats really crackin is that lil somtin somtim
thats in that back window! Maybe one of your Az homies could use a pair of 
skirts for a 1/1 scale Glasshouse. 72-76 with chrome.. I will let them go for $90 but shipping is a bitch.. but if anybody out there wants these glasshouse skirts?
tell them to pay you and pay for the shipping and i will send them the skirts..Its crazy but its just a thought.. you know how people somewhere is always; needing shit.?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2010, 08:58 AM~18068093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude that 66 is fuckin unbelievable! son of a bitch. (sorry for my French)
you are a king.... Damm... Im wont ask but I know its gone!
PS. in my secret stash? i have a one or two Italian pump heads put away..
never used..saving for rainy day.. parker check valves,,blocks ect..
you know how we do?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WILLING TO HEAR AN OFFER RIGHT NOW, NEED CASH MONEY BAD :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$$$$$ TALKS


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 15 2010, 10:48 PM~18580207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 damn if i had any money at all this would be mine right now eddie this should sell quick


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 15 2010, 12:42 AM~18572256
> *dude that 66 is fuckin unbelievable! son of a bitch. (sorry for my French)
> you are a king.... Damm...  Im wont ask but I know its gone!
> PS. in my secret stash? i have a one or two Italian pump heads put away..
> ...


yup its gotta make a comeback from the dead aparently usps thought it would be cool to use the box as a soccer ball


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 15 2010, 11:36 PM~18580895
> *yup its gotta make a comeback from the dead  aparently usps thought it would be cool to use the box as a soccer ball
> *


no... i am really starting to think. when they read the word fragile?
they think it's funny! it will be good to see it again.. Im sure youll hook it back
up!


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 15 2010, 08:48 PM~18580207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE WHATS THE PRICE ON THIS???


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> were can I get a kit like that


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> > were can I get a kit like that
> 
> 
> JUST BUT THAT ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 damn if i had any money at all this would be mine right now eddie this should sell quick


 :biggrin: 



> yup its gotta make a comeback from the dead aparently usps thought it would be cool to use the box as a soccer ball


 :angry: 



> no... i am really starting to think. when they read the word fragile?
> they think it's funny! it will be good to see it again.. Im sure youll hook it back
> up!


i feel both of you on this one


> WHATS UP HOMIE WHATS THE PRICE ON THIS???


 :biggrin: 



> > were can I get a kit like that
> 
> 
> one of a kind they dont sell rag 57's
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

pm me price on the 57 rag and the 66 homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I Like the skirts on vert.. I 
Im not mad at you playa,, your lookin for $ and only $, you dont need to hear 
empty props from us lookie loo's.. good luck on the sale!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Its all good markie......ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 15 2010, 10:48 PM~18580207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this thing sold yet loco what you need hit me up :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 16 2010, 09:48 PM~18587483
> *this thing sold yet loco what you need hit me up  :wow:
> *


 :wow: IF THE DEAL DONT GO THROUGH YOU'LL BE THE FIRST ONE I HIT UP


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Willing to deals at the moment, need to get rid of these asap.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

there all hot...
whats smokin is the lac the 57 the 66..and the plaque in the duce! lol...
list whats sold loco...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 24 2010, 12:38 PM~18652234
> *there all hot...
> whats smokin is the lac the 57 the 66..and the plaque in the duce! lol...
> list whats sold loco...
> *


*57, 66, duece might be sold homie hasnt got back to me  *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 24 2010, 09:36 PM~18656413
> *57, 66, duece might be sold homie hasnt got back to me
> *


i GETTIN PAID FOR A HUSTLE I DID TODAY....AND I GOT A ANOTHER LITTLE
GIG THAT GAVE ME SOME BILL MONEY TODAY..i AM IN DEPT AND AND NEED TO PAY BILLS.....BUT i DONT HAVE ANY CHILDREN TO FEED SO I CAN LIVE CRAZY EVEN 
THOUGH i AM HELLA POOR..NO LOOKY LOO SHIT NO PROMISS ABOUT NEXT WEEK
NO TRADES..STRAIGHT UP..I WILL SHOOT YOU A MONEY ORDER FOR $60 TODAY AS SOON AS POST OFFICE OPENS,, FOR THE 90 FOUR DOOR,,, BUT I NEED THE M 
PLAQUE IN IT (WEATHER ITS MOUNTED OR NOT) MONEY RIGHT NOW...
i MEAN NO DIS- YOU KNOW THAT MARINATE, I AM JUST SPEAKING UP..ON SOMETHING THAT SHOULD GO ON MY SHELF....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 25 2010, 03:46 AM~18657834
> *i GETTIN PAID FOR A HUSTLE I DID TODAY....AND I GOT A ANOTHER LITTLE
> GIG THAT GAVE ME SOME BILL MONEY TODAY..i AM IN DEPT AND AND NEED TO PAY BILLS.....BUT i DONT HAVE ANY CHILDREN TO FEED SO I CAN LIVE CRAZY EVEN
> THOUGH i AM HELLA POOR..NO LOOKY LOO SHIT NO PROMISS ABOUT NEXT WEEK
> ...


THANKS FOR THE OFFER G, BUT IF I'M GONNA SELL IT THAT LOW, ITS GONNA GO TO HEARSEDRIVER. HE OFFERED THAT A WHILE BACK  BUT SINCE I KNOW THESE CANT BE FOUND AT THE MOMENT, I'LL TAKE A LITTLE MORE THAN THAT  ITS A MOVADO :biggrin: NOT A ROLEX :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 25 2010, 11:14 AM~18659258
> *THANKS FOR THE OFFER G, BUT IF I'M GONNA SELL IT THAT LOW, ITS GONNA GO TO HEARSEDRIVER. HE OFFERED THAT A WHILE BACK   BUT SINCE I KNOW THESE CANT BE FOUND AT THE MOMENT, I'LL TAKE A LITTLE MORE THAN THAT  ITS A MOVADO :biggrin: NOT A ROLEX :biggrin:
> *


 that was funny..mavado is the shit... and no that car is a rolex all day... like i said i was trying to come up.... I had to try G! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$25.00 SHIPPED








































     
*FLAKED OUT CUTLASS* 












































NEED THESE CARS GONE 



























JUST ADDED THE DUECE 
*$100.00 for the green lac

$35.00 for the kandy cutty

$25.00 for the 300

$50.00 on the duece, not finished (motor)

need to get ride of these cars asap, thanks  *








*MAKE REASONABLE OFFER*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*$85.00 for the green lac

$30.00 for the kandy cutty

$20.00 for the 300

$40.00 on the duece, not finished (motor)*

OPPS :biggrin:

I MESSED UP HOMIES


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 28 2010, 09:30 PM~18686730
> *$85.00 for the green lac
> 
> $350.00 for the kandy cutty
> ...


*DAMN.*


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 28 2010, 07:30 PM~18686730
> *$85.00 for the green lac
> 
> $30.00 for the kandy cutty
> ...



$2.00 ???

damn is that right ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DUECE IS STILL AVAILABLE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

what you need for that wagon??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 29 2010, 11:31 PM~18698406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me offer bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:420:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$25.00 SHIPPED








































     
*FLAKED OUT CUTLASS* 












































NEED THESE CARS GONE 

*$75.00 for the green lac

$35.00 for the kandy cutty

$25.00 for the 300


need to get ride of these cars asap, thanks  *








*MAKE REASONABLE OFFER*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

I want a 94 big body and a 80 regal????


----------

